# Giggys what you listening to



## giggy (Aug 22, 2021)

the old thread is 320 pages deep so i thought i would start a new one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Aug 22, 2021)

Bad Company - Shooting Star (Official Audio) - YouTube 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Bad Company - Shooting Star (Official Audio) - YouTube
> 
> Bubba


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 22, 2021)

spooky tooth  hangman    savoy drown  hellbound train


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> spooky tooth  hangman    savoy drown  hellbound train


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

giggy said:


> the old thread is 320 pages deep so i thought i would start a new one.




*Just wondering--Does a page number make a difference? I mean I'm on my own page, no counting.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

Mistake


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

Won`t Get Fooled Again - Who
					

Who - Won`t Get Fooled Again Lyrics. Who Who's Next Won't Get Fooled Again We'll be fighting in the streets With our children at our feet And the morals that they worship will




					www.songlyrics.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 22, 2021)

*@ROSTERMAN , Just accidentally played Crazy Town and The Who simultaneously. It is good!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 23, 2021)

ever heard  david peel  lower east side band  pretty anti war  like streey music


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 23, 2021)

country joe    be the first one on your block to have your boy come home in a box


----------



## Weirdscenes (Aug 25, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> ever heard  david peel  lower east side band  pretty anti war  like streey music


Yep - I used to have an album of his titled "The Pope Smokes Dope"


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 25, 2021)

afternoon sorry i'm slow   that song was banned in some countries  so i read  up against the wall u mother fluker


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 7, 2021)

traffic  shanghai noodle factory  sorry  good after noon all           how about medicated  goo  old stuff


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

if on a computer copy and click on the chain links, it will open a small window. paste the address in the upper url line, click insert. then click post reply. if on cell phone then someone else will have to help.


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

@WeedHopper 's shower time song.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 7, 2021)

hi all giggy i'm pretty stupid  so i didn't follow that  sorry


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 7, 2021)

wow more good stuff  old guys like me love this shit  time for a bowl   thanks


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 7, 2021)

how about  i'll never smoke weed with willie again


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 8, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> how about  i'll never smoke weed with willie again


Or - "Down to seeds and stems again, blues" Commander Cody & The Lost Planet Airmen.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Or - "Down to seeds and stems again, blues" Commander Cody & The Lost Planet Airmen.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



How about  Wild Wood Weed by Jim Stafford.


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 9, 2021)

Watched the new Netflix documentary on Lynard Sknard. Lucky enough to have seen them twice, a really good time. I think most only know 2 or 3 pieces of their work. They really did have some great southern rock.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

not a big fan of southern rock or blues. this is a ls song i do like.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

[Great bandQUOTE="ROSTERMAN, post: 1133054, member: 60661"]

[/QUOTE]


Bubba said:


> Watched the new Netflix documentary on Lynard Sknard. Lucky enough to have seen them twice, a really good time. I think most only know 2 or 3 pieces of their work. They really did have some great southern rock.
> 
> Bubba


Brilliant band


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't that make you smile.? 
I never heard a live version before - I only have a studio recording (which I love) 
I wonder how that would come across to someone who never smoked zol ?.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

B


giggy said:


>



Brlliant, love it. You nailed it there. Did you compile it yourself?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> not a big fan of southern rock or blues. this is a ls song i do like.



Always liked Tuesdays gone and Ballad of Curtis Lowe.

Bubba


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> B
> 
> Brlliant, love it. You nailed it there. Did you compile it yourself?


no, youtube


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> not a big fan of southern rock or blues. this is a ls song i do like.



What about Freebird,?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 9, 2021)

giggy said:


> no, youtube


I don't look at YouTube much. - I have limited bandwidth via a WiFi dongle


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> What about Freebird,?


everybody loves that song, but i can't stand it.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> everybody loves that song, but i can't stand it.


Well I would have agreed with you if I hadn't seen 'em do a live version. - impressive


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Watched the new Netflix documentary on Lynard Sknard. Lucky enough to have seen them twice, a really good time. I think most only know 2 or 3 pieces of their work. They really did have some great southern rock.
> 
> Bubba


I boycotted the band ever since they came out with "Mr. Saturday night special."
Got enough gun grabbers out there without rock & roll promoting it.


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

Listening to Dr Hook & the medicine show right now
present track ironically ? ---"I got Stoned & I Missed [email protected]


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

Thers so much brilliant music out there - more accessible than ever before.
But you have ti "Get It" to love it. It took me a very long time to realise that probably most people just see music as an accessory - not as an essential for life.
When i was asailor i had a buddy whom i found weeping in the library (every ship had a small library which the Stella Maris missions to seamen used to replenish each time you made landfall0
When I asked him "why so sad?". he looked up at me and said "So many books - theres"no way i can read " em all before I die -"and he went back to weeping.
I feel a little bit like that with music - often used to feel like running into the street and grabbing passers-by and saying , "You gotta come and listen to this - it's brilliant


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr Hook still - More Like The Movies 
Brilliant but sad - makes me think of my wife - she loved this band


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

John Prine - "Some Humans Ain't Human.
Brilliant track

A note to say I really the love the vids but watching &  posting 'em eats up my bandwidth.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Steve Miller Band - Midnight Toker 
Some good memory sparklers there!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Man  (A Welsh Band from back in the day) made some great music (what used to be known as "Prog Rock") 
The track "Erotica" springs to mind - but that was back when I was in my twenties or 30`s (but who cares)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

I made a comment somewhere (here I think) where I wondered who Enigma had morphed into.
But as I now recall it was actually Tangerine Dream that morphed to Enigma (I think)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> traffic  shanghai noodle factory  sorry  good after noon all           how about medicated  goo  old stuff


Yeah. - have to take a listen at that band again (Traffic)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Listening to Rory Gallagher this morning - recently a boxed set of his stuff released. 
A brilliant Guitarist - I think ALL his stuff is great - 
Ike many - he died young though.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Tom Petty - "Last Dance with Mary Jane"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

giggy said:


>



A Yorkshire or mebbe a Lancashire ( northern England) band. 
Best accent in the world.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Been listening to Chris Rea for a few hours tonight. Great great music to get stoned to. 
At the moment it's "white man coming" off Blues Guitars 01 "Beginnings" album. Need ro go to bed - don't wanna - enjoying the music too much. The zol makes it even better.,


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

giggy said:


>



I can't really afford to play many of the vids but really appreciate the graphic and band name. Also that I like your tastes and it gives this old man some new names (to me) to try.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I can't really afford to play many of the vids but really appreciate the graphic and band name. Also that I like your tastes and it gives this old man some new names (to me) to try.


So thanks a bunch for your efforts.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 11, 2021)

When Mom was a few months away from shucking off her mortal coil, she got mean as a snake with dementia. She'd argue with a fence post and throw rocks at it 'cause it wouldn't argue back. Only way I could get her out of the funk was to start singing this one to her, and pretty soon, she'd sing along. Worked like a charm until coma time.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> When Mom was a few months away from shucking off her mortal coil, she got mean as a snake with dementia. She'd argue with a fence post and throw rocks at it 'cause it wouldn't argue back. Only way I could get her out of the funk was to start singing this one to her, and pretty soon, she'd sing along. Worked like a charm until coma time.



Played this one - made me weep. 
Thinking music is a gift from God & too many people ignore it almost completely. 
Thanks


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Any chance you might post Free '
"Alright Now" vid. 
Trying to find a way to update My data allowance for cheap. 

Great thread this - if I'd found it at kickoff I wouldn't have started music&weed thread. 
Muchas gracias señor


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Loved it - ain't music a wonderful thing.


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

giggy said:


>



A million thanks - love this song & most stuff free did also Bad Company stuff (same singer) Paul Rogers.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

G


giggy said:


>



Good theme song for weed aficionados


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

hows about eagles
Learn To be Still
and 
Get Over It


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

LOVE this thread.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Listening to Chris Rea - 2 nights running now,
Its "On The Beach" at the mo

have to get off this forum - its eating into my smoking time


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

giggy said:


>



like the track but the fake video is crap


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

giggy said:


>



well ---not sure - its different though


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Excellent - another new band for me
keep em coming
thought it was gonna be a cover of tom petty
 ph no - getting senile that was wont back down


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Your contributions are MOST valuable. 
Guessing by your handle that you either play, and/or go to a lot of gigs.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

Know this band 


giggy said:


>


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

giggy said:


>


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Another new one for me - love his voice


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Another long-time favorite - I've been try to learn how to do this all my life - finally think I'm getting there.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Another good 'un. 
I can usually tell within the first few bars if I'm gonna like something.


giggy said:


>



Wot some people maybe need to do. 
Another great track


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)

nope don't play anything but the radio.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm surprised - I've assumed you like all the music you post. Am I correct? 
Why do you like music.?


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2021)

Love music but instead of learning to play music I built motorcycles and cars.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> Love music but instead of learning to play music I built motorcycles and cars.


Good stuff.
Ive been attempting to play guitar for over 50 years with no success.
Smashed my left hand up in 1987 been trying to learn to play left handed ever since even built several guitars. I'm still hopeless & arthritis makes me


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

i know all about arthritis all to well, i have osteoarthritis, rheumatoid and psoriatic arthritis, all three and it makes for a wonderful life.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 14, 2021)

patwi said:


>



There's a golden oldie


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Great Tune I use to listen to them all the time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

stepping back a few years.


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

meditation music live stream 24/7.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 15, 2021)

How about one for the motorbike boys out there  ?
Bob Seger - "Roll Me Away"

The Doors would be nice too - Riders on The Storm and LA woman


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 15, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> How about one for the motorbike boys out there  ?
> Bob Seger - "Roll Me Away"
> 
> The Doors would be nice too - Riders on The Storm and LA woman


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Love this track 5 out of 5


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Keep on


Smokin'that Wonderful Stuff.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 19, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Another great track


----------



## Slowflow (Sep 26, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Good stuff.
> Ive been attempting to play guitar for over 50 years with no success.
> Smashed my left hand up in 1987 been trying to learn to play left handed ever since even built several guitars. I'm still hopeless & arthritis makes me


----------



## Slowflow (Sep 26, 2021)

Boz Scaggs. Just enjoying This Sunday listening to Boz.  Lowdown


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 26, 2021)

Warren Hayes, Joe Bonamssa and Brad Whitford
Warren Haynes with Brad Whitford + Joe Bonamassa -- Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2011 - YouTube
Warren Haynes with Joe Bonamassa -- Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2011 - YouTube
The Jimi Hendrix Experience "All Along the Watchtower" performed by The Classic Rock Show - YouTube
POPA CHUBBY - Hey Joe ! Rockpalast [HDadv] Nov. 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

patwi said:


>






I was just listening to this


----------



## Slowflow (Sep 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Billy Joel very talented.  I love hearing Captain Jack and many others.  Good stuff.  
Hank Williams Jr. just came on.  Bocephus.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

I've been a music "FAN" all my life. By that I mean that music is very important to me and not just something to have on in the background. Maybe this is an aberration ? - I really don't know. I DO feel music encapsulates ALL the  important things in life in a variety of different ways.
I love technology and the things it enables us to do at an increasing rapid and complex rate. But for those relative few like myself who perhaps place unrealistic (?) importance on music I'd ask you to consider the differences in circumstances, means, abilities, etc of fellow music lovers which can enhance or limit their  music "consumption" etc.
When I was in the working world I bought many, many, singles, Lp's, Cd's, Dvd's and as a seafarer I even used to take a record player, and LP's away to sea with me. In the early seventies I bought a stereo cassette player, recorded all my albums and was able to take far more music with me on my travels. 
Fast forward 50 years & I'm still a huge music fan and feel very privileged to have a massive collection which is all digitized now and stored on several high capacity hard drives and - just in case - is backed up onto a bunch of blu-ray Dvd's. 
It's unlikely anyone out there gives a shit, but I find it interesting that as technology evolves more and more stuff goes online and thereby becomes easier to steal - I'm concerned that it's already leading to the demise of the music industry. 
As tech enables all sorts of ways of making, and faking, - music, as well as stealing it, could this ultimately mean the demise of the music industry ? 
Is music becoming more of a temporary thing (via Facebook, YouTube, etc)? 
Could there ever be a return to more good live music as a result ? 
I'd be interested to hear any views that others might have on this


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I know of a few musicians that release directly to YouTube now. I imagine this is because of the ad generated income they can produce. Also, artists are releasing to Spotify. With the number of streaming platforms available I don't think pirating or bootlegging is much of an issue anymore. Music is being released across multiple platforms both paid and ad based platforms. This makes music pretty much available to everyone for free with ads or for a monthly payment to have ads removed all while the artists continue to make money off their work. I can only envision music continuing in this direction.


Thanks for your very sensible response.
Firstly I realise I'm just an old fart now - but I have kept up with what I (personally) consider "good music" and I accept that will differ across the board. 
I'd ask you to consider that, although I love tech too,  I've travelled the world and lived in several different countries and as a consequence I'm very aware that there are many places where the internet is (a) just plain "not available" and (b) when it IS available, it's an unaffordable luxury for the masses. 
A fairly quick check shows that roughly 50% of the world falls into this category. 
Yes - it's almost a natural thing that many (maybe most?) musicians will adopt tech to get their music out there and you "pays-yer-money-and-makes-yer-choice". 
And - I probably have a warped perspective anyway but also wonder how things might go if we arrive at a point where the-powers-that-be decide to shutdown the internet either selectively, or completely.? 
I hasten to add - I don't subscribe to conspiracy theories


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

giggy said:


> i know all about arthritis all to well, i have osteoarthritis, rheumatoid and psoriatic arthritis, all three and it makes for a wonderful life.



Yep - well both weed and music are really good at helping cope with pain.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Yep - well both weed and music are really good at helping cope with pain.


I think of you when I hear this LOL


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Old Grey Whistle Test was a really great TV series in the UK from the early 70's into the 80's which featured mainly, what was known back then as, "Progressive Rock".
Many great memories for me and I have several of those shows on DVD.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think of you when I hear this LOL



Love it - yep, I guess that's me.


----------



## Slowflow (Sep 27, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I've been a music "FAN" all my life. By that I mean that music is very important to me and not just something to have on in the background. Maybe this is an aberration ? - I really don't know. I DO feel music encapsulates ALL the  important things in life in a variety of different ways.
> I love technology and the things it enables us to do at an increasing rapid and complex rate. But for those relative few like myself who perhaps place unrealistic (?) importance on music I'd ask you to consider the differences in circumstances, means, abilities, etc of fellow music lovers which can enhance or limit their  music "consumption" etc.
> When I was in the working world I bought many, many, singles, Lp's, Cd's, Dvd's and as a seafarer I even used to take a record player, and LP's away to sea with me. In the early seventies I bought a stereo cassette player, recorded all my albums and was able to take far more music with me on my travels.
> Fast forward 50 years & I'm still a huge music fan and feel very privileged to have a massive collection which is all digitized now and stored on several high capacity hard drives and - just in case - is backed up onto a bunch of blu-ray Dvd's.
> ...


What you said is so very true.  I do miss going to tower records or Moby disc and purchasing a good vinyl and best of all having a real conversation about music with employee
There are talented musicians today. However nothing like real music back then and hanging out with genuine peeps


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> What you said is so very true.  I do miss going to tower records or Moby disc and purchasing a good vinyl and best of all having a real conversation about music with employee
> There are talented musicians today. However nothing like real music back then and hanging out with genuine peeps


Agree one hundred percent - but maybe my brain is bent by being an old fucker.
I'm gratified that I have a son (firefighter for Montecito) in CA and he plays and listens to a lot of stuff he heard at home in his early teens.
even better he plays this stuff for my lovely grandson who dances and bops around to Led Zep, Little Richard, deep purple, ZZ Top buddy Holly and others - I have treasured videos of him doing exactly that.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 27, 2021)

Probably bombed out of my mind - I lo
love it - I'm 74 and never ever thought I get here.
Listening to - George Thorogood & The Destroyers doing "Going Back" ain't music wonderful.?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)

If I would have known I was going to live this long I would have saved more money.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

I AM IN NO WAY INTO THIS STUFF - Never was - Not being judgmental - Just Saying!!!! Not for me - Mrs. Monkey found this by accident trying to pull up some guitar tabs. Who knows what song she was looking for...


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I AM IN NO WAY INTO THIS STUFF - Never was - Not being judgmental - Just Saying!!!! Not for me - Mrs. Monkey found this by accident trying to pull up some guitar tabs. Who knows what song she was looking for...



Brilliant - love it. That kid can PLAY.
Is it available as a record?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

I have no idea. Mrs. Monkey studies classical strumming tabs (Kansas dust in the wind and such) and I am into the other type. I agree - That kid can play.  And we are both into marty music on the youtube.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I have no idea. Mrs. Monkey studies classical strumming tabs (Kansas dust in the wind and such) and I am into the other type. I agree - That kid can play.  And we are both into marty music on the youtube.


Wots marry music -


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 29, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Wots marry music -


Sorry - marty music. Sometimes I get tricked into thinking I'm more sensible that I actually am.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Wots marry music -


Marty Music is a guy who gives free and pretty decent lessons on the youtube.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

if You are a true American Patriot you MUST Lister to this


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Marty Music is a guy who gives free and pretty decent lessons on the youtube.


Thanks - nice to learn a new thing


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

Moody Blues Album - "In Search Of The Lost Chord". Great music
On my second reefer
nicely baked, beer at my elbow .


----------



## Africanna (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

Africanna said:


> View attachment 279768


Sometimes I'm glad I'm old cos I feel I've experienced the best music ever. Yet there's always been an ongoing thread leading onward to more good music. 
I'm listening now to "Thinking Is The Best Way To Travel" - old now - but still brilliant lyrics.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

Bit bombed - apologies if fecking things up - my tablet is flashing


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

patwi said:


>



That was quick! But I'm onto Children's Children's Children now


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> everything today is a copy .. variations
> 
> some 60s and 70s was virgin in concepts, origins


Yup - I agre,  as was 50's & 40's. But there's still good music been made throughout 80's & 90's throto the present day though you maybe have to search harder though. 
I'm fortunate enough to like country, tock, rock roll, some jazz, heavy rock, prog rock and blues (blues is a rich field to explore.) & just like everyone else, I like to think I can tell the difference between GOOD music and crap. 
But all I really know is what *I*. 
I think one of the beauties of smoking dacca is that it makes you REALLY listen to the music and makes it a magical experience 
Music, weed, and beer - it's what heaven is meant to be like if you chuck in a bunch of love too.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

Listening to Bob Seger - "Old Time Rock And Roll", and thinking about Patwi's comment yesterday & how a great deal of great music is triggered by what came before. 
I was mad keen on Little Richard, Jerry Lee, Chuck Berry, & all those early rockers. 
This Bob Seger track is a perfect example of those triggers. 

It's morning here in my bit of Spain - 22°C with a light overcast. I am straight again  & enjoying a nice cup of tea out on my balcony


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

patwi said:


> Life is good
> 
> .



Unexpectedly - sometimes it is. 
I consider my last few years as a real and valuable bonus. I am baked again - but loving it. 
Listening to Moody Blues again - Seventh Sojourn album. 
On to my Chris Rea collection next


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

Just an additional note to say it's almost 22:00 here so it's OK for me to Just check what condition my condition is in.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 3, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Listening to Bob Seger - "Old Time Rock And Roll", and thinking about Patwi's comment yesterday & how a great deal of great music is triggered by what came before.
> I was mad keen on Little Richard, Jerry Lee, Chuck Berry, & all those early rockers.
> This Bob Seger track is a perfect example of those triggers.
> 
> It's morning here in my bit of Spain - 22°C with a light overcast. I am straight again  & enjoying a nice cup of tea out on my balcony





ROSTERMAN said:


>



I love the acoustic sound of the guitar


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 3, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


>



Climax Blues Band - Awesome Rhythm.  
They jam!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 4, 2021)

Delete -


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 4, 2021)

patwi said:


>



This is music. I love it. I am a drummer but my arthritis doesn’t help. I just got this strain from my buddy never heard of called sweet tooth. Wow it really soothes joints.  I am amazed how different strains help.  Keep rocking out. Thanks to you all for helping me. I am no longer taking pills. Please anyone let me know any other strain for my arthritis I will super appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> This is music. I love it. I am a drummer but my arthritis doesn’t help. I just got this strain from my buddy never heard of called sweet tooth. Wow it really soothes joints.  I am amazed how different strains help.  Keep rocking out. Thanks to you all for helping me. I am no longer taking pills. Please anyone let me know any other strain for my arthritis I will super appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 4, 2021)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 5, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


>



What happened?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Another goodie - timeless.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Another goodie - timeless.


Hey Buddy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 6, 2021)

Feeling I bit knackered having finally overcome my inertia yesterday and today and forced myself to go for a longish walk. 
Back on my arse again now listening to my music on shuffle 
Chuck Berry "Go, Go, Go", then Johnny Cash "Route 1, Box 144“.
Transplanted  a recently germed seedling and now its doobie and beer.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

Got to thinking about this place for a few minutes. Came up with this.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Got to thinking about this place for a few minutes. Came up with this.



Even though I'm an old man now, I still love dive bars - don't get to visit 'em much these days - but my son usually takes me to one or two when I visit him. YIPPEE - I have a flight booked to LA on November 16th.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 8, 2021)

Toby Jams.  My hands feel good and just got a call to play at this huge house.  They want us to play punk and reggae.  
Black flag to Old school Garnet silk.  Our singer loves this.  Packing up my old Ludwigs and this is going to epic. Thanks for letting me share. I wish I can grow killer buds I see here on this. I have tried and it takes work. I am leaving from everyone here. Thanks you all keep the music playing


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 8, 2021)

I meant to say I am learning not leaving


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 8, 2021)

I Love MP. - It's my kind of place.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Toby Jams.  My hands feel good and just got a call to play at this huge house.  They want us to play punk and reggae.
> Black flag to Old school Garnet silk.  Our singer loves this.  Packing up my old Ludwigs and this is going to epic. Thanks for letting me share. I wish I can grow killer buds I see here on this. I have tried and it takes work. I am leaving from everyone here. Thanks you all keep the music playing


Keep on tokin' - personally I'm just a scruff. I don't worry about killer bud - if it gets me well baked, that'll do for me. 
I grow my own stuff but still don't know what I'm smoking most of the time. 
Be well, be yourself, be happy,


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 8, 2021)

Listening to Jessie Mae Hemphill  (ain't that a wonderful name.?) she's singing - "Standing In My Doorway Crying". 
Music is the blood of life.


----------



## spunom (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Listening to Jessie Mae Hemphill  (ain't that a wonderful name.?) she's singing - "Standing In My Doorway Crying".
> Music is the blood of life.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 9, 2021)

Going to see Nathaniel Radcliffe tonight at St. Louis music menu what a great night it’s going to be…SOB
“ My heart was breaking, hands are shaking, bugs are crawling all over me

Son of a b*tch
Give me a drink
”


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2021)

my favorite French song


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Keep on tokin' - personally I'm just a scruff. I don't worry about killer bud - if it gets me well baked, that'll do for me.
> I grow my own stuff but still don't know what I'm smoking most of the time.
> Be well, be yourself, be happy,





Weirdscenes said:


> Keep on tokin' - personally I'm just a scruff. I don't worry about killer bud - if it gets me well baked, that'll do for me.
> I grow my own stuff but still don't know what I'm smoking most of the time.
> Be well, be yourself, be happy,


Your totally right. I don’t really go after getting super stoned.  I really like strains that deliver warm feeling to my joints.  The mornings are tough for me however when I take sublingual CBD and smoke weed it helps.  Someone has told me about CBN and it helps too. I don’t know much about it.  I do like the at times Higher THC, however I am really getting to learn about CBD and benefits it helps with my disability.  You said something most important. Be well be yourself and be happy.  I love that.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



Great track -  Not intending to harp on nostalgia here but in and around the 60's there was /is so much GOOD music with attention grabbing lyrics and instrumental playfulness, that there came to be a powerful feeling that music really could change the world. 
It didn't happen, (idealism rarely does) - but its provided a source of light and hope for millions. 
One other thing - grateful thanks to the person who started this thread (think it was giggy?) because its a great place to find introductions to music and artists whom you may not have known about or listened to before. 
Remember - variety (and weed) are the spice of life.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Listening to John Prine again, "Illegal smile" , "dear abby",  "that's the way the world goes round". etc.
Just another of those great artists who'smmade the world a better place - humble too.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



A new one for me again but wonderful music. 
Although I have always loved music and listened to it constantly throughout my life, I'm very grateful to have made it through to old age and now can enjoy it all day - love the blues and its a vast reservoir to tap into.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Going to see Nathaniel Radcliffe tonight at St. Louis music menu what a great night it’s going to be…SOB
> “ My heart was breaking, hands are shaking, bugs are crawling all over me
> 
> Son of a b*tch
> ...


Enjoy it & let us know what the stand-out tracks are.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Ten years after - good band - but it's a lot more than 10 years ago AlvinLLee has been around for ever and made some great music. Did you know that some years after 10 years after he formed another band called -- "Ten Years Later" ?
 The second post after this says "Video unavailable" (to me)


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Ten years after - good band - but it's a lot more than 10 years ago AlvinLLee has been around for ever and made some great music. Did you know that some years after 10 years after he formed another band called -- "Ten Years Later" ?
> The second post after this says "Video unavailable" (to me)


Yes, they are in my top album collection 
A Space In Time
RIP Mr Lee


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

it's the stories, brother louie


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Yes, they are in my top album collection
> A Space In Time
> RIP Mr Lee


Do you have Cricklewood Green?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

QUOTE="giggy, post: 1140707, member: 39733"]

[/QUOTE]
More good stuff


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Enjoy it & let us know what the stand-out tracks are.


Ho Ho Ho, I’m sorry if u don’t like music & u went to this concert last night
Nathaniel Radcliffe and the night sweats…u love music now.
The show was so unbelievable inconceivable…it was believable !!!
WOW

S.O.B. Absolutely hit a grand slam 


And It’s Still All Right great song


Shake.   great guitar work 


Hey Mama  sounded great, hethey all sounded great


I Need Never Get Old.    out of the park sounded like a extended version last night ?


Played Love Don’t & Survivor off of new album The Future… which they recorded during Covid year in isolation he said
https://youtu.be/o2KpsmzJZ24

Well the show was great…SOB & I Need Never Get Old had 3500 people in a body shaking feet pounding arms swinging frenzy dance…

That’s about all I can say…

(((Couple of weeks ago went to see
“the dead south” band, even if your 50/50 with them go go to the live show, they also blew it out of the park 1000% better than I dreamed)))


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> it's the stories, brother louie


What's that son that goes 
"Louie, Louie, Louie, 
 Louie, Louie, Lou-eye
Louie never caused a scene..... 
" I don't want no honky's in my town "
Etc - it's driving me nuts fishing around for the song & title in my head.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Do you have Cricklewood Green?



Yes I do, a bunch of Alvin Lee as well

(((Off subject, but if u have a chance get
your hands on the Circus Circus video Rolling Stones 1968 
Quote—
“This film documents a 1968 performance from rock legends the Rolling Stones, the Who, John Lennon, Eric Clapton and others. Mick Jagger's girlfriend, folkie Marianne Faithfull, also sings. The unconventional concert takes place in a carnival-like setting, and the musicians don outlandish apparel to match the garish backdrop. Jagger acts as the ringmaster and introduces the bands, and a collaborative blues set by Lennon, Clapton and Stones guitarist Keith Richards is also featured.”


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> What's that son that goes
> "Louie, Louie, Louie,
> Louie, Louie, Lou-eye
> Louie never caused a scene.....
> ...


She was black as the night
Louie was whiter than white
Danger, danger when you taste brown sugar
Louie fell in love overnight
Nothing bad, it was good
Louie had the best girl he could
When he took her home
To meet his mama and papa
Louie knew just where he stood
Louie Louie Louie, Louie
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie
Louie Louie you're gonna cry
There he stood in the night
Knowing what's wrong from what's right
He took her home to meet his mama and papa
Man, he had a terrible fright
Louie nearly caused a scene
Wishin' it was a dream
Ain't no diff'rence if you're black or white
Brothers, you know what I mean
Louie Louie Louie, Louie
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie
Louie Louie you're gonna cry
Louie Louie Louie, Louie
Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie
Louie Louie you're gonna cry
Louie Louie Louie, Louie
Louie Louie Louie Louie Lou-I
Louie Louie Louie
Louie Louie you're gonna cry


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Yes I do, a bunch of Alvin Lee as well
> 
> (((Off subject, but if u have a chance get
> your hands on the Circus Circus video Rolling Stones 1968
> ...


Yep - got that one.
I loved the stones stuff up to around beggars banquet but not much after that.
Gotta lot of Alvin Lee too


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> She was black as the night
> Louie was whiter than white
> Danger, danger when you taste brown sugar
> Louie fell in love overnight
> ...


That's the one 
Muchas gracias - another great song. First time I heard that was on FM radio anchored in the bay at Kuwait. 
Despite being an Arab nation they had great music radio stations. 
All 24 hours on stereo FM, with no DJ or interruptions. 
One was totally rock, another totally C&W, another totally classical and a couple of others too. Cassette player recorders were pretty new back then and because it was an extremely busy port we were often at anchor for many days - sometimes weeks, before we got our turn to go alongside & discharge our cargo. I recorded tons of stuff in high quality (I was working for Kuwait Shipping)

I recorded "Lily, The King, and The Jack Of Hearts" in that same anchorage & loved it so much that I listened to it time after time and slowly transcribed the lyrics. I was blown away by that song but didn't find out it was Bod Dylan until a couple of months later once I was home on leave. 
Thanks again - also for the memories - this is a GREAT thread. 
I think it was you earlier who remarked that weed & music go together like a horse and carriage. 
True words there.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 10, 2021)

Following this on my android tablet - battery almost dead have to charge, I'll return later meantime I wonder if there's a video of brother Louie.?


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

being the other didn't come through for you i'll try a couple more.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

maybe one of these will play for you.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Oct 10, 2021)

Lou Reed “rock and roll animal” great album…


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> This is music. I love it. I am a drummer but my arthritis doesn’t help. I just got this strain from my buddy never heard of called sweet tooth. Wow it really soothes joints.  I am amazed how different strains help.  Keep rocking out. Thanks to you all for helping me. I am no longer taking pills. Please anyone let me know any other strain for my arthritis I will super appreciate it. Thanks


Nukeheads P


Weirdscenes said:


> Great track -  Not intending to harp on nostalgia here but in and around the 60's there was /is so much GOOD music with attention grabbing lyrics and instrumental playfulness, that there came to be a powerful feeling that music really could change the world.
> It didn't happen, (idealism rarely does) - but its provided a source of light and hope for millions.
> One other thing - grateful thanks to the person who started this thread (think it was giggy?) because its a great place to find introductions to music and artists whom you may not have known about or listened to before.
> Remember - variety (and weed) are the spice of life.


Actually, here in the USA it did happen, at the time.  The Country's opinion on the Vietnam "war" changed 180 degrees from grass roots movements.  Today? Time for another Noahs Ark sized flood....

Bubba


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> What's that son that goes
> "Louie, Louie, Louie,
> Louie, Louie, Lou-eye
> Louie never caused a scene.....
> ...


Thanks again for the reminders etc. Same song but the version I was trying to remember was by Hot Chocolate. 
Creazy thing is - I have the album it's on but couldn't remember the title - getting too old & short term memory plays tricks & long term memory is ram-jam full


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> *Mac Rebennack AKA Dr John - Storm Warning - Rex Records 1959*



Another oldie-but-goody. 
Hearing shades of bo diddley in there.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

Another goody.


patwi said:


> Dr John was in his band
> 
> .


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> saw him in '72 .. along with a whole bunch of amigos
> 
> .



Brilliant Guitarist - I have a fair bit of Rory stuff on video too. 
(and, my grandson is called Rory )


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 13, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 14, 2021)

I wonder if anyone can find the video of Dr Busker doing "A nice cup of tea.?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2021)

It just seemed like one of those mornings..


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 16, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



John Paul Jones is one of best bassist ever.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 16, 2021)

Classic


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 16, 2021)

Classic


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> It's a cover .. a good one but not the soul inspired fluidity of jimi



Jimi shreds.  Being a lefty makes it even more interesting.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

patwi said:


>



That's the one!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

Bombed out of my crust.
Listening to my Creedence Clearwater Revival collection.
magic stuff.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Bombed out of my crust.
> Listening to my Creedence Clearwater Revival collection.
> magic stuff.


CCR rocks.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 17, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



Music is the medicine for what anyone is going through good or bad.   I love playing a mix of different talented and some not around anymore. I always wonder the talented musicians that lost their lives early what songs would be playing today.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Listening to John Prine again (love him & his repertoire)
it's "Sam Stone" at the minute & it's got me thinking about all those tragic songs about death-by-dope.
Music records millions of thoughts about life, and death, - and everything in between.
I'm wondering if any of you music lovers out there listen to podcasts - "Disgraceland" or “27 Club".?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> not yet


Do it


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

It's Golden Earriing tonight  - "Candy's Going Bad at the minute.
I'm in heaven.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 18, 2021)

Perhaps my posts are getting too prolific? - perhaps in about to die.?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 19, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Ain't music a wonderful thing!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

Listening to Aaron Neville - "Don't go, please stay.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

patwi said:


>



Old Blob Dylan Classic - think he released it first on Highway 61 revisited - but it's on around half a dozen or more albums.

Personally, I think this is a more musical version.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

Had a brain fart - mixed that one up with the track Highway 61 revisited - too much rope to smoke.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

Decided to have a Dylan day - it's Rainy Day Women at the moment. Very subversive."Everybody Must Get Stoned" - pish


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



This one won't run


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

patwi said:


>






one of my favorite versions


----------



## joeb631 (Oct 20, 2021)

Real nice thank you !Always on the hunt for new music.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> Real nice thank you !Always on the hunt for new music.


Welcome - this is a good thread for that.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> one of my favorite versions



Yep it's a goodie.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Jimi shreds.  Being a lefty makes it even more interesting.


Plus, I don't remember seeing him play a left handed guitar, always right handed version upside down.

Bubba


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

Listening to an album I have titled - Lets Go Back to San Francisco - The Sound Of Flower Power. 
Track playing at the moment is Scott Mackenzie - "Lets Go To San Francisco" 
Marvellous memories


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

patwi said:


>


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

patwi said:


> one of my favs from Leon



Another evocative track - I wish more people would listen (with a hearing ear) to music and really try to explore it. 
Music & weed - a perfect combination.


patwi said:


>


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

The second song applies to our last POTUS


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The second song applies to our last POTUS



When I was in my twenties I just thought Leonard was just a mournful fecker. 
Now I'm much more appreciative and realised a while back he's just got a voice perfectly suited for expressing emotion. 
Two excellent tracks from a large repertoire.  Gracias


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a bunch of Leonard Cohens track that I haven't listened to since my wife died. 
I think I'm gonna have a Cohen night  tonight & see if I can survive it.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

Still ain't got to lenny boy - got waylaid by weed on David Alvin & Phil Alvin - "Truckin' LittleWWoman" at the minute. 
Cooking curry & chips for my supper hope I don't forget  chips are in the oven.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 22, 2021)

patwi said:


> bridge water



But I 
Prefer Simon & carbuncle version


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

How about Napoleon 1V - "They're Coming To Take Me away"
A great song.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

How would I go about attaching a YouTube video? - I don't have a YouTube downloader.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Buddy


I've been up on that bridge.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> I meant to say I am learning not leaving


Glad you're not leaving


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

giggy said:


>



I think you just like the video


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Ho Ho Ho, I’m sorry if u don’t like music & u went to this concert last night
> Nathaniel Radcliffe and the night sweats…u love music now.
> The show was so unbelievable inconceivable…it was believable !!!
> WOW
> ...



You see it. 
Don't ever say good music is dead.


----------



## spunom (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## spunom (Oct 23, 2021)

The good old days


----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## spunom (Oct 23, 2021)

The bad ol days


----------



## spunom (Oct 23, 2021)

Isn't young love terrific!?!


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 24, 2021)

Buddy Holly for me this aft.


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 24, 2021)

patwi said:


> when %^&*%%+*_ ^&^&^&^_&^$%#$#$^&^^&^



If you say so.


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

patwi said:


>



I've been a Van fan since his "Them" days. 
Somehow his voice sounds a bit different from usual here. 
Hope it's not just a commercial project to replenish his coffers?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Not sure about this - good vid though


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 25, 2021)

giggy said:


>




Not sure about this one either


----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 26, 2021)

Listening to Alannah  Myles - Black Velvet - a great track


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 26, 2021)

spunom said:


>



Alice In Chains   It’s to bad Layne Staley is gone what talent


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 26, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Bringing back the rock. WASP was awesome.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## spunom (Oct 26, 2021)

Hell of a band


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 29, 2021)

I seen Triumph with Foghat as opener about 82 - 83..


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 30, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I seen Triumph with Foghat as opener about 82 - 83..


Nice.  I bet that was a killer concert


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> How would I go about attaching a YouTube video? - I don't have a YouTube downloader.


Find you tube on you tube. Highlight banner in search bar and copy. Then paste it where you want.

Bubba


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Oct 30, 2021)

Jason plays pretty good keeping up with dad.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy Devil's Night.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 31, 2021)

Africanna said:


> View attachment 281290


I remember Juluka from years gone by - but not listened to em since I left SA almost 20 years ago. 
You've reminded me of Johnny Clegg and that band called De aanfort or similar. They used sing fock this and fock that - but it was good stuff. used


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 31, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Find you tube on you tube. Highlight banner in search bar and copy. Then paste it where you want.
> 
> Bubba


Thanks - I figured it out


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2021)

sorry no rock today, i have been throwing down on some dwight this morn.


----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2021)

ok one more


----------



## Africanna (Oct 31, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> I remember Juluka from years gone by - but not listened to em since I left SA almost 20 years ago.
> You've reminded me of Johnny Clegg and that band called De aanfort or similar. They used sing fock this and fock that - but it was good stuff. used


The late Johnny Clegg unfortunately - sad loss.
The other dude and his girl are "Die Antwoord".


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Nov 4, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



Reggae fans out there.  Let’s not forget Garnet Silk. He was the next Bob Marley. He died saving his Mom. One of the best of all time


----------



## Africanna (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Nov 5, 2021)

Africanna said:


>



What a voice and rhythm  Marc has.


----------



## Slowflow (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Nov 5, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



Hello to everyone and hope all is having a great Friday.  I super appreciate everyone here sharing.  I always want to learn and I learn a great deal about wonderful people hear on tips how to grow.  What else is interesting is that I feel a connection with people sharing their true self.  We all have challenges and wins.  Herb and music is my healing.  I see people here on this site with great talent.  I do get lonely at times but have my drums and my dog. I love you all.  I am jamming to G&R.  Axl and his vocals reaching 6 octave. I am by myself playing my drums in my small 1 bedroom studio rocking out to Mama kin.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> .



.



.


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)

great cover


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Nov 14, 2021)

*From The North....  *


----------



## Bubba (Nov 14, 2021)

Slowflow said:


>



I will never forget him on SNL (when it was good) with Belushi imitating him as he sang...priceless.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 14, 2021)

patwi said:


>



"King of the Road"


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 17, 2021)

It's all over!  Now for something different


----------



## Patwi (Nov 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2021)

^^^I like that one


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 26, 2021)

.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

austin city limits was a show i watched a lot, haven't seen much of it lately. how about some new zealand music?


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

this one is from austin city limits.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

love me some waylon. how about some early stuff from a movie he played in.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)

something i bet most have never heard.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Dec 5, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Rush - One of the best band of all time.  Neil will never be forgotten.  Best drummer of all time.


----------



## spunom (Dec 5, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Rush - One of the best band of all time.  Neil will never be forgotten.  Best drummer of all time.


I got to see Rush live once. Excellent show!!


----------



## Slowflow (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Slowflow (Dec 5, 2021)

spunom said:


> I got to see Rush live once. Excellent show!!


Nice!  What year did you see them?


----------



## spunom (Dec 5, 2021)

Somewhere between 97 and 99. My sister got me the ticket. I quit my job and drove  from the Quad Cities to Starlake Amphitheater to see the show.


----------



## Slowflow (Dec 5, 2021)

spunom said:


> Somewhere between 97 and 99. My sister got me the ticket. I quit my job and drove  from the Quad Cities to Starlake Amphitheater to see the show.


Nice!  I would have loved to see them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


>



Big's Song LOL ^^^^^
Smooth Op





LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

a real hubcap diamond star halo


----------



## Patwi (Dec 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 8, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Great Track of Bob's


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

..


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 14, 2021)

giggy said:


>



Although I'm an old man now, I've had a deep love of music all my life. 
Just wanna say, I dip into a lot of tracks you post & really like discovering and liking some of the tracks often by artists I've never heard of, 
Thanks.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 14, 2021)

Africanna said:


> It's all over!  Now for something different
> View attachment 282497


Great selection of versions of "Baby Blue". 
Personally I think bobs voice is crap - but as a lyricist he's brilliant. I usually find his songs - done by other artists - are better than his own renderings. But we all have our own taste & it often clashes with that of other people. 
Keep up the good work. Ganga & music - a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Dec 14, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> Hello to everyone and hope all is having a great Friday.  I super appreciate everyone here sharing.  I always want to learn and I learn a great deal about wonderful people hear on tips how to grow.  What else is interesting is that I feel a connection with people sharing their true self.  We all have challenges and wins.  Herb and music is my healing.  I see people here on this site with great talent.  I do get lonely at times but have my drums and my dog. I love you all.  I am jamming to G&R.  Axl and his vocals reaching 6 octave. I am by myself playing my drums in my small 1 bedroom studio rocking out to Mama kin.


I'd guess there's many people, perhaps, most, on here that echo your sentiments. 
Keep on truckin'


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 14, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Although I'm an old man now, I've had a deep love of music all my life.
> Just wanna say, I dip into a lot of tracks you post & really like discovering and liking some of the tracks often by artists I've never heard of,
> Thanks.


I have to say the same !


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 14, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


>



I have seen her in Jones Beach Long Island a few times . She always have melted my butter ... If She played her cards right ,She could have me ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2021)

joeb631 said:


> I have seen her in Jones Beach Long Island a few times . She always have melted my butter ... If She played her cards right ,She could have me ....



dont be messing with my lady dude , she is happy with me


----------



## joeb631 (Dec 14, 2021)

There is enough woman in that girl for us both of us Brother ! . She really is something special.  Tar  Baby is a song of hers that always takes me back home.
Sweet as Cherry Pie made a mark on me too.  Now thanks to you . her flame got lit in me . I needs to hear her ! Thanks !


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2021)

does that video show up?….cause all I see is a blank screen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> does that video show up?….cause all I see is a blank screen


I see it


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m listening to Natasha


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2021)

yall got to check these kids out, one 9 years old (drummer) and the other two are 10. at least that is what i read about em.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

Do you like covers? I like this one


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

Is it better to have loved and lost...…..


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

But I know there's hope


----------



## spunom (Jan 13, 2022)

And when all else fails...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 13, 2022)

oh no I’ve said to much
I’ve said it all


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

[youtube]


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

I bet you guys didn’t know I have a Hi-Fi addiction


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

I have some stuff in my noggin that would blow your mind

Imagine Justin Timberlake’s voice in Christian Bale’s American Psycho look, in 1977 haha I have a lot of obscure stuff


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

my life is music


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

29 pages I bet this has been posted


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I have some stuff in my noggin that would blow your mind
> 
> Imagine Justin Timberlake’s voice in Christian Bale’s American Psycho look, in 1977 haha I have a lot of obscure stuff





obscure is good


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> obscure is good



Bahahaha it’s the voice from my kids troll movie


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone into underground hip hop?


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

giggy said:


>



I like you borrowed. That whole album is good I have it on Lp and cassette in my car


----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 19, 2022)

Grunge is very specific.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 19, 2022)

It all kinda started with the death of Andrew Wood. When he died it had such a profound affect on music. His lyrics “seems Ive been living in the temple of the dog” ignited a fire in Eddie Vedder Chris Cornell Stone Gossard Jeff Ament and a host of others that helped to create basically all that became grundge. We owe this man a lot.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 19, 2022)

Luckily grunge didn’t die, even though most of the creators did 

cornell’s death still kinda hurts he was one of my idols as a kid :-/


----------



## Patwi (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Carty (Jan 22, 2022)

I found out recently my 80yr old dad listens to and loves Pink Floyd.  Mind you this Military man watched the movie
with me back in 84 and his comment when it was over was simply, "he didn't think much of the education system huh"

Stoned me was like,  ***,  really..  that's all you got out of that..   as he turns up his Hank Sr..   wow, talk about things a
changing..   Now if I can just get him to spark a doob and listen to 2112 live drum solo by Rush's Neil Peart


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)

Truth.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Slowflow (Jan 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Luckily grunge didn’t die, even though most of the creators did
> 
> cornell’s death still kinda hurts he was one of my idols as a kid :-/



Wicked video. Killer jam.


----------



## Slowflow (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

man what a cover.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

couple songs that remind me of the early days of mtv.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

ok back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 23, 2022)

gotta do some meat loaf.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 23, 2022)

meaty loaf's real claim to infamy was The Rocky Horror Picture Show as Eddie

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## dwiwill (Jan 24, 2022)

Habits (Stay High) (Hippie Sabotage Remix) Tove Lo - Queen Of The Clouds


----------



## spunom (Jan 24, 2022)

giggy said:


> man what a cover.



She fkn nailed it! Thank you for this homie


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> meaty loaf's real claim to infamy was The Rocky Horror Picture Show as Eddie
> 
> The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> ...


you need to look up this 1980 movie called roadie


----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

patwi said:


>



oh yea talk about talent !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

patwi said:


>




Bruce does a good job on Woodys song


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Great song ! That Zimmy is still something else!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

patwi said:


>




one of my favorite from Bob


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2022)

this song is dedicated to HRC


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 12, 2022)

Budah Tye. Met him behind stage at an Atmosphere concert and smoked like a half oz of my og with him in a session.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> this song is dedicated to HRC




I dedicate this song to H.R.C....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2022)

this song is dedicated to all those who knit




you must pick up every stitch


----------



## giggy (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)

a little fine wine for a sunday morning.


----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Outstanding !


----------



## spunom (Feb 26, 2022)

This sumbich about floored me the other nite


----------



## Witchking (Feb 27, 2022)

Let some great Texas Doom start your Sunday. Fans of Sabbath will love this!


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Let some great Texas Doom start your Sunday. Fans of Sabbath will love this!



hey witchy hope you been well. pretty cool song, i'll have to check em out some more.

evil clown


----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

"Its all gone crazy "


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 27, 2022)

Great Band ,Great song


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 28, 2022)

Seemed fitting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Seemed fitting.



For me


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello to all my friends out there in stonerland. This is Casey Waste'em, and this song goes out to a sweet lady named Ness. Let's hope there's greener pastures coming.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

This is one i love


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Like my old man said


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Guys I locked the other What Are You Listening to thread. Members can post here 
Glad this thread was started. The other thread was started by a fking prick that isn't welcome here anymore.
Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys I locked the other What Are You Listening to thread. Members can post here
> Glad this thread was started. The other thread was started by a fking prick that isn't welcome here anymore.
> Thanks


Who Roster He was a good guy


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

I wrote ,produced  and sung this song ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



I liked it and recorded it !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 5, 2022)

Shostakovich 4th--Listening all analog, Vinyl (records)with Vacuum Tube amplification. I try to keep digital out of my music.

This composer was forced to write his music according to Russian "rules" at the time and he did not like following the rules. When you listen, you can hear how he gave Russian rulers a big F U..... He sneaks in some really cool stuff while sticking it to the Russian leaders.

I'd really love to stick it to Putin.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Stick it to Putin.no sex talk on this thread.


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stick it to Putin.no sex talk on this thread.


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

some Steve Earle


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)

hard to believe i saw them so long ago, 1979 with kenny loggins up in seattle


----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Shostakovich 4th--Listening all analog, Vinyl (records)with Vacuum Tube amplification. I try to keep digital out of my music.
> 
> This composer was forced to write his music according to Russian "rules" at the time and he did not like following the rules. When you listen, you can hear how he gave Russian rulers a big F U..... He sneaks in some really cool stuff while sticking it to the Russian leaders.
> 
> I'd really love to stick it to Putin.



Had Macintosh equipment way back when


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Had Macintosh equipment way back when



Good stuff, you should have kept it! Those vintage Mac amps are worth a pretty penny today...

I'm using Audionote tube amps.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Good stuff, you should have kept it! Those vintage Mac amps are worth a pretty penny today...
> 
> I'm using Audionote tube amps.



I have Classe amp, pre,  equipt from canada and B&W 804s . just two  channel
No vinyl any more .I came from 1000 albums.
I came from great audio ,but i think with blue tooth ,pretty good  for the money speakers you can get great music. When I was single ,I would place my speakers in the best locations. When your living room is not under your jurisdiction .its different. If I had $ I would have a listening room ,with acoustic walls a nice chair and a refrigerator.On another note a nice pair of Sennheiser head phones ,something to smoke and some " Time Out Of Mind " from  Zimmy isa ting of beauty !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stick it to Putin.no sex talk on this thread.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



When that album came out it won all three categories


ROSTERMAN said:


>



He won the best R&B award and some of the black community complained  I think they thought they had the only R&B skills


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> some Steve Earle



Your cigar rolling intrigues me !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Good stuff, you should have kept it! Those vintage Mac amps are worth a pretty penny today...
> 
> I'm using Audionote tube amps.







__





						i am an analog man - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Joe regardless of the fact we share the same first name ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like Joe regardless of the fact we share the same first name ..


That was for bombtom, he’s an analog man too. I love that song


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That was for bombtom, he’s an analog man too. I love that song


what female vocal do you listen too?


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I have Classe amp, pre,  equipt from canada and B&W 804s . just two  channel
> No vinyl any more .I came from 1000 albums.
> I came from great audio ,but i think with blue tooth ,pretty good  for the money speakers you can get great music. When I was single ,I would place my speakers in the best locations. When your living room is not under your jurisdiction .its different. If I had $ I would have a listening room ,with acoustic walls a nice chair and a refrigerator.On another note a nice pair of Sennheiser head phones ,something to smoke and some " Time Out Of Mind " from  Zimmy isa ting of beauty !



Nice ! I owned a Classe solid state amp, it was a beast. I'm also familiar with the 804's, you have some nice gear. When I went to sell the Classe it weighed in at over 90 pounds. (I ran the Classe into a pair of Thiel CS6 which need a lot of power). My current amp only puts out 2 watts per channel and it blows the doors off anything I've ever owned.

I have a room to store vinyl in and have an entire wall of albums, somewhere around 1000 or so. Nothing beats an analog record (not recorded digitally) coming out of an analog system. My kids broke the tip off my Lyra Helicon (record needle) ouch, not a cheap thing to fix. 

Yeah, I think the days of high end audio are long gone. Todays technology doesn't sound as good, but its not bad at all. I'm actually surprised to find someone here that knows what Classe and B&W are. There arent many of us around.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> what female vocal do you listen too?


All different right now kasey chambers


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

Its been way too long and I'm way too old to have a crush, but I am totally into this chick. Its a shame she's 20 years younger than me and a lesbian...

I like people that do their own thing and can't stand followers. She does her own thing !

Ever heard of Drive By Truckers?

Here is Courtney singing about how she can't take bong hits...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> Nice ! I owned a Classe solid state amp, it was a beast. I'm also familiar with the 804's, you have some nice gear. When I went to sell the Classe it weighed in at over 90 pounds. (I ran the Classe into a pair of Thiel CS6 which need a lot of power). My current amp only puts out 2 watts per channel and it blows the doors off anything I've ever owned.
> 
> Yeah, I think the days of high end audio are long gone. Todays technology doesn't sound as good, but its not bad at all. I'm actually surprised to find someone here that knows what Classe and B&W are. There arent many of us around.


Not to sound like a snob because I really am not .I almost wanted to explain the Classe was a make not the type of audio "Class A" When I saw your equipt I knew you would know . I was always into music and equipment .In 1975 my first real system was Kenwood separates AR11's with a dual turn table and a shure mv ? something .
I never stacked my albums ,never . Would come home as a young stoned man and be a clutz and break a needle cueing up some thing and have to work a half a week to replace it.. My system is over 21 years old . My spkrs were 5 k. If I had to work at your house I may need to push my van there ,It was and still a passion that I will never outgrow .  Along with Women ,Music ,Weed, & a Rigatoni in a meat sauce ..


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Not to sound like a snob because I really am not .I almost wanted to explain the Classe was a make not the type of audio "Class A" When I saw your equipt I knew you would know . I was always into music and equipment .In 1975 my first real system was Kenwood separates AR11's with a dual turn table and a shure mv ? something .
> I never stacked my albums ,never . Would come home as a young stoned man and be a clutz and break a needle cueing up some thing and have to work a half a week to replace it.. My system is over 21 years old . My spkrs were 5 k. If I had to work at your house I may need to push my van there ,It was and still a passion that I will never outgrow .  Along with Women ,Music ,Weed, & a Rigatoni in a meat sauce ..




DUDE !

OK, I'm going to test you.... Ready? (anyone can play)

*What is a record album cover made for?* (hint--it ain't for holding records)

If you can answer this, I know your the real deal, or just old like me, one of the two.

I hear you about the snobbery thing, its not like that. I just love music more than most and actually sit to listen. Yes, I have a listening chair.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All different right now kasey chambers



Loves me that steel guitar! sounds a little like The Civil War band . You and I are going to be friends ....!


SubmarineGirl said:


> All different right now kasey chambers


 first thing I thought of ..


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> DUDE !
> 
> OK, I'm going to test you.... Ready? (anyone can play)
> 
> ...


rolled fields of crappy weeds with 5 billion seeds ?


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> rolled fields of crappy weeds with 5 billion seeds ?



LOL, you f ing NAILED it... Nice job ! Yes, album covers are seed rollers....We all used to hang out, smoke and listen to records. The seeds roll so nicely off a record cover.

Although todays weed has less seeds, keep an album cover handy just in case your plant hermies....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Loves me that steel guitar! sounds a little like The Civil War band . You and I are going to be friends ....!
> first thing I thought of ..



I do like them too. Also most Americana music and bluegrass too


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> DUDE !
> 
> OK, I'm going to test you.... Ready? (anyone can play)
> 
> ...


I listen to music and have recorded music my whole life . The first time i could cue a song on a cd for a maxelle ud somthing tape was monumental. The first mix I made from cd to cdr was life changing to me. I am known for my music and my mixes have been involved in love ,hurt ,proposals ,marriages baby making ,heartbreaks ,shameless lovemaking ! to honor someone who left us or my friends Mom who listened to a mix I made when She passed. A Woman singing melts my butter. Classical guitar and most instruments as well.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> All different right now kasey chambers



Loves me that steel guitar! sounds a little like The Civil War band . You and I are going to be friends ....!


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do like them too. Also most Americana music and bluegrass too



I like this too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like this too



Never heard of her but she’s a bit clean for me…


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never heard of her but she’s a bit clean for me…


one of many things I listen to and Im not so clean !


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 6, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I like this too





man I have not heard Skip To My Lou in a long time!

man I never get tired of this song and video

a blonde , a brunette , and a redhead

yeah , it is all about that bass


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I have not heard Skip To My Lou in a long time!
> 
> man I never get tired of this song and video
> 
> ...



Ain’t nothin wrong with that big.


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I have not heard Skip To My Lou in a long time!
> 
> man I never get tired of this song and video
> 
> ...



Me too ! I seen and passed that one along too!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 6, 2022)

In Miguel’s Jr drive thru waiting for a garbage burrito listening to


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

A little Americana by Bruce


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> A little Americana by Bruce



Can’t go wrong with Bruce


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

A great JT song ,Bruce did it justice .


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



We lost a lot  when John was taken from us . I would have loved to have 10 minutes personal time with Chapman ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> We lost a lot  when John was taken from us . I would have loved to have 10 minutes personal time with Chapman ...




awww man , John would probably forgive him and invite him in for something to eat


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awww man , John would probably forgive him and invite him in for something to eat



I think if he knew it was coming he may have taken out chapmans eyes too . Its all kumbaya  until you experience some violence in your life


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> I think if he knew it was coming he may have taken out chapmans eyes too . Its all kumbaya  until you experience some violence in your life




yeah , not everyone is a Buddha or Jesus or Ghandi 

most of us are working class people


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , not everyone is a Buddha or Jesus or Ghandi
> 
> most of us are working class people


me 2 just trying to do the right thing here ,there is no cause for acting violent ,unless it is to  stops further violence .
Im all for peace. But when  I comment on a feral segment of society thats has 4 animals beating up on a old man and that being   worse in some woke eyes than what they are doing is wrong . I remember the first time a  dog of ours showed his teeth to my father and he bounced that dog off of a wall.  It was his first and last time and lived a  happy life with us till he passed . I would much rather see a person dead if that person is going to destroy people as he goes in life any day.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2022)

I have this on LP. Wild funky jazz from 50 years ago


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2022)

This one I also found in a dollar bin too. Amazing rainy day music.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 7, 2022)

__





						Firehouse - Mama Didnt Raise No Fool — Video | VK
					

Watch Firehouse - Mama Didnt Raise No Fool 4 min from 1 June 2019 online in HD for free in the VK catalog without signing up! Views: 181. Likes: 6.




					vk.com


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 7, 2022)

Just a little start here 

A little SFV to go with it 

Peace GT


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> This one I also found in a dollar bin too. Amazing rainy day music.



Love guitar !


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

one of my all time top 10 albums recorded


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello everyone in music land. This is Casey Waste'em, and I've got a personal dedication to several members out there, and you know who you are.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2022)

Some shells get broke
Some keep their wigs closed
Some get exposed as little man with big pose
Some make moves and some stay daydreamers
But everbody seems to want some loot, food and a beemer
Well make mine hunter green with camel insides
10 percent tints, Mr. Pibb, and some french fries
Inch by inch I take it closer to the shoulder
But day by day it's getting harder to stay sober
Once again on the edge, head's inebriated
Movement needs motive, it's easier to be sedated
What makes me mighty and another tiny?
Why does my psyche give a damn about whether or not you like me?
If this crime's right I might be wrong
I grip this mic tight because it's all I really have a grip on
So let the losers lose and let the players play
The only difference is the day to some dust on the clay, what

I love metaphoric underground. Is this beat a mandolin?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2022)

Music from the past I haven’t heard in nearly 2 decades sometimes just floats back into my head it’s wild. Google is great for lyric hunting.

“Nothing but bed ridden coroners
In the corner 
Playing organ donor.” Lol


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2022)

Ok last one messing up your rock flow. But this one is good and I’ll be singing this all night now 


Now the problem with the world, the lack of respect
For our earth, for our children, for the future we neglect
For the morals, for the values, for the god that we select
Millions die everyday without a cause to effect
The problem with the revolution, its never gonna happen
Through these marches, through this music, through these motherfuckers rappin
Through these communists, these socialists, or any other faction
Armchair activists, all talk, no action


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> Just a little start here
> 
> A little SFV to go with it
> 
> Peace GT



This is quite ironic I found out about Albert King from listening to Atmosphere
This song specifically:


it was sampled here


obvious Albert King does this much better and that’s why it’s been sampled 17 different times lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

I hate banks from the Rothchilds on down


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Jokerman


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

Well I ride on a mail train baby
Cant buy a thrill


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

I have loved this song and have listened to it for 49 years .


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>



A Long Island boy !
good to see you ....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 12, 2022)

Bear with me I am stuck in a Lag


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



I have seen him around and know why  that is ! young talent


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Bear with me I am stuck in a Lag



Loves this song too ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have seen him around and know why  that is ! young talent


I just saw him recently talent indeed. Great show I thought I was at greatfull dead gig. I don’t get out much but wow


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just saw him recently talent indeed. Great show I thought I was at greatfull dead gig. I don’t get out much but wow


The great full dead was the 2nd 3rd 2nd forth concert i saw from 16 on ..
Nassau Coliseum and Stony Brook college had them play there too .Stony Brook had the doors carlos santana ,jefferson airplane ,milli vanilli ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Big Chungus (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

I have loved this song  for over 50 years


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Big Chungus said:


>



Im getting eyes now ... need to revert to headphones ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

the poetry is amazing 


And take me disappearing through the smoke rings of my mind
Down the foggy ruins of time
Far past the frozen leaves
The haunted, frightened trees
Out to the windy beach
Far from the twisted reach
Of crazy sorrow
Yes, to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waving free
Silhouetted by the sea
Circled by the circus sands
With all memory and fate
Driven deep beneath the waves
Let me forget about today
Until tomorrow


----------



## Big Chungus (Mar 12, 2022)

this song made me hit puberty must have been 11


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the poetry is amazing
> 
> 
> And take me disappearing through the smoke rings of my mind
> ...



He is a poet , I have loved this too


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

Big Chungus said:


> this song made me hit puberty must have been 11



The album covers of Carly Simon's did that for me


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> The album covers of Carly Simon's did that for me





janis joplin and pearl did it for me

cry cry baby


----------



## Big Chungus (Mar 12, 2022)

I found the whole concert as a movie on Amazon prime it was amazing


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

LA Woman puts me back to when I had hair ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> janis joplin and pearl did it for me
> 
> cry cry baby


I think Beth Hart is kinda like  Janis


----------



## giggy (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I have not heard Skip To My Lou in a long time!
> 
> man I never get tired of this song and video
> 
> ...



Post modern jukebox has done some great stuff. Look up puddles paddy party I think is what the clown calls himself. He does the national anthem. Once you get by the clown suit the dude has a good voice. He does have a band that he doesn't dress like a clown but I can't remember the name.


----------



## giggy (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> LA Woman puts me back to when I had hair ...





joeb631a said:


> I think Beth Hart is kinda like  Janis


I used to throw down on some jim Morrison and the doors as well as janis


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> I used to throw down on some jim Morrison and the doors as well as janis


me2


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> I used to throw down on some jim Morrison and the doors as well as janis




the Doors actually played at my high school

they had just recorded Light My Fire and it was only played locally on radio stations in LA

we called them school assemblies back in the 60’s Southern California

my best friend and me smoked a joint n the bathroom right before the music

and check this out , the band that opened for the Doors?

Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the Doors actually played at my high school
> 
> they had just recorded Light My Fire and it was only played locally on radio stations in LA
> 
> ...


wow what a memory !


----------



## giggy (Mar 12, 2022)

I bet that was one h-ell of a show. In the 70's in texas we called em school assemblies too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> wow what a memory !



for sure….inside the big gym sitting in the bleachers , every seat was great , and the acoustics were loud for sure

not to long after that , we went to a concert inSanta Barbara , headlining the show were Cream

we dropped some acid and went in and by the time Iron Butterfly was done so we’re we…

we were tripping hard and decided to go over to Ventura beach and build a fire the rest of the night

somyeah , we walked out of a Cream concert cause the acid was so good…hahahahahahhaa!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for sure….inside the big gym sitting in the bleachers , every seat was great , and the acoustics were loud for sure
> 
> not to long after that , we went to a concert inSanta Barbara , headlining the show were Cream
> 
> ...


"youth is  not so bright sometimes  !  "  Old electricians saying...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

giggy said:


> I bet that was one h-ell of a show. In the 70's in texas we called em school assemblies too.




yeah , we usually had them before a big game or something

i read that it was the last time the Doors did gigs in schools , mainly because Light My Fire took off and the rest is history

one of the girls I was friends with rushed the band at the conclusion of Fire and hugged Morrison…I’ll never forget that , I wouldn’t believe that she was gonna do that 

we seen Elvis and Dylan on separate occasions in Hollywood and Vine , we were selling the LA Free Press and my buddy sold one to Elvis as he drove by in a limo

Whiskey A-Go-Go was right down the street


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , we usually had them before a big game or something
> 
> i read that it was the last time the Doors did gigs in schools , mainly because Light My Fire took off and the rest is history
> 
> ...


very cool!


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> very cool!



growing up in Southern California in the 60’s as a teen was something that changed me forever

so yeah , let the good times roll


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2022)

Picture yourself in a sleazy little scooter hippie bar at 04:00 when the place closed at 02:00 and the owner locked the door, a belly full of mushrooms and way too many beers, and a nose full of marching powder. The electric fiddle tickled my brains so hard it made my ears itch.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 12, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the poetry is amazing
> 
> 
> And take me disappearing through the smoke rings of my mind
> ...



 This was a line in the movie" Contact" with jodi Foster , its been so long but as I remember she went thru and witnessed something as and because she  was a scientist . But when she saw it she said  You should have sent a poet .."


----------



## Witchking (Mar 13, 2022)

Check out this Punk fried Metal banger. I'm going to see these guys at the end of the month!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Check out this Punk fried Metal banger. I'm going to see these guys at the end of the month!


 I think you did more speed than I did and I did a lot ...!


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

if this don’t get your toes to tapping , call the undertaker





I can watch the shuffle girls dance all day

.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

i can wear you out with some elo, tull, sabbath and a little band called wasp.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

strolling through some oldies this morn.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> i can wear you out with some elo, tull, sabbath and a little band called wasp.





hahahahhaa!

yeah I feel that way about Dylan , Beatles , and a few more bands!


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Big Chungus (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

I am getting into this band .This maybe a re post from a past life. If so return it and get your money back...


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>


 Loves my Moody blues ! Justin Haywood has a great album . THIS is a outstanding song ....


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Loves my Moody blues ! Justin Haywood has a great album . THIS is a outstanding song ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>



I dont listen to new music during the day .I play what i know and love .But when it gets dark and my commander has tv on I go into my world armed with good headphones and water and a adjustment and listen  ..


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

that's kinda what i do, i listen to a lot of different music but there is a lot i don't like as well. wife watches tv i play on my phone in youtube watching videos of all types. man i have seen some stupid drivers in them vids. forever autumn came off a two album set by jeff wayne war of the worlds, great listen.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> that's kinda what i do, i listen to a lot of different music but there is a lot i don't like as well. wife watches tv i play on my phone in youtube watching videos of all types. man i have seen some stupid drivers in them vids.


lot in Russia !
I love youtube and get the premium because when i recorded off of yt it would go into a commercial . YT music comes with it  . To hear a song you know sung differently or by someone else is good  This is a example a Iconic song


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

no the us, well all over the world.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> that's kinda what i do, i listen to a lot of different music but there is a lot i don't like as well. wife watches tv i play on my phone in youtube watching videos of all types. man i have seen some stupid drivers in them vids.





joeb631a said:


> lot in Russia !
> I love youtube and get the premium because when i recorded off of yt it would go into a commercial . YT music comes with it  . To hear a song you know sung differently or by someone else is good  This is a example a Iconic song



this is one of thousands of reason I  have audiogeneral as a email. I kept my music to one spot and where i got it.I get a different youtube when I am audiogeneral more music oriented


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>



I am into itunes just for organization and the ability to make cds or jump drives. I use mp3 compression not apples


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Playing now at my neck of the woods


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>



long time since i heard THAT!


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

when i got my new phone i finally moved up in the world. i got a bluetooth speaker. i switch up between albums on youtube and the free ispot.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

I have blue tooth speakers I love my jbl clip 4 speaker almost as much as pizza. I remember distinctly the first time I saw a ipad control a bluetooth speaker in Radio Shack. One small step for man ,one giant leap for mankind thought overcame me at that moment ...


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> this is one of thousands of reason I  have audiogeneral as a email. I kept my music to one spot and where i got it.I get a different youtube when I am audiogeneral more music oriented


you know i have multible perisnonllies as well so all mine are different too.


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

now here's a oldie.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> you know i have multible perisnonllies as well so all mine are different too.


You think we should date ?
 I made my self spit coffee over my own self !LOL
 I figured I would say it before someone else did !!!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> now here's a oldie.



sure is good memories ...


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

naw i don't swing that way. lol you gonna have to find hopper.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> naw i don't swing that way. lol



naa me2lol ( I thought it was funny,but Im easily entertained )
I find it amazing women find men attractive at all..
I love this song and send it out to my following at least twice a year and always have nasty things to say about Sylvia's mother....


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

She sings this beautifully


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>



When i was young and dumb


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

^^^wasn't we all?


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


>



talk about going back in time .I relate music with times and events


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

last one so your suffering is over for now. peace out.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2022)

When I hear this song, I think of this place.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

crazy kitchen dancing


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> crazy kitchen dancing



Nice to get a shot of new music to stir things up !


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 13, 2022)

Back in the doghouse again and I don’t know why


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Nice to get a shot of new music to stir things up !


25 years old new but I still sing every word into my wooden spoon for a kitchen concert


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Playing now at my neck of the woods



felt this song was apropos for day light savings time ..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Back in the doghouse again and I don’t know why



He was into that for sure. Nice slide too.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 25 years old new but I still sing every word into my wooden spoon for a kitchen concert


Outstanding I say Outstanding !
I sing every day ,and my honey has been watchng "Days Of Our Lives "for over 25 years so i sing the opening to her. I ususaly have something to say about everything till She kicks me out of the living room . Im halfway done learning how to keep my mouth shut ...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Back in the doghouse again and I don’t know why



My song


----------



## boo (Mar 13, 2022)

get you and your song to bed young man...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

boo said:


> get you and your song to bed young man...


Love ya old coot


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 13, 2022)

boo said:


> get you and your song to bed young man...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Outstanding I say Outstanding !
> I sing every day ,and my honey has been watchng "Days Of Our Lives "for over 25 years so i sing the opening to her. I ususaly have something to say about everything till She kicks me out of the living room . Im halfway done learning how to keep my mouth shut ...


I’m sure she loves you singing the opening tho


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

Look what you started !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure she loves you singing the opening tho


she really does ! and always acts like its the first time she heard  it .She saves it on DDR and if She  has 2 episodes to watch  I sing it twice ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Look what you started !



Yep, love their sound


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep, love their sound


fresh new ( 2me) and talented ,any decent music is a breath of fresh air mixing up with the older air !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 13, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> fresh new ( 2me) and talented ,any decent music is a breath of fresh air mixing up with the older air !


I like a little mix of the old and new air


----------



## giggy (Mar 13, 2022)

I didn't figure yall wanted to hear heavy metal. I find most new music distant to my liking, I have liked very little country since the 1990's. I really got into alternative rock but that is a lot of different genres mixed into one, I do think of most of the 80's  being the start to alternative rock. Even some of the modern swing like cherry popping daddies and brain seltser (spelling) orchestra, dude can pick a geetar. Used to be the lead singer to the stray cats.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 13, 2022)

giggy said:


> I didn't figure yall wanted to hear heavy metal. I find most new music distant to my liking, I have liked very little country since the 1990's. I really got into alternative rock but that is a lot of different genres mixed into one, I do think of most of the 80's  being the start to alternative rock. Even some of the modern swing like cherry popping daddies and brain seltser (spelling) orchestra, dude can pick a geetar. Used to be the lead singer to the stray cats.


I know Brian ,heavy metal as well as rap as well as bands that the guys have better hair than the girls I went out with in high school never did anything for me .


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

You all have been warned ..Pay Attention ...


----------



## giggy (Mar 15, 2022)

I can turn the b-i-t-c-h off too


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 15, 2022)

giggy said:


> I can turn the b-i-t-c-h off too


NOT ME ! NEVER WOULD I TURN IT ON ,CHAPMAN MISSED ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

This has been tickling my tootsie lately...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 16, 2022)

Something new old again…


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Something new old again…



I feel like singing i feel like singing !  Coast to Coast my babys ! I have listened to these folks starting when I was 16!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I feel like singing i feel like singing !  Coast to Coast my babys ! I have listened to these folks starting when I was 16!


Yes love some Dan Hicks


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedLord (Mar 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes love some Dan Hicks


I read that too fast and got excited


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



Its like a fast passing train where  my ass has been on the station  bench so long if I try to get on , it will be gone b4 I get up ....


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

I played this to the people I normally comunicate with when my Nephews brought the first  girls into our famiy in 52 years. A  View From Space


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 19, 2022)

Peace GT


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> Peace GT



I like me Joe ! and some  Beth Hart too
I really like good guitar.


----------



## spunom (Mar 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I hate banks from the Rothchilds on down



I love this. I became familiar with the Rothschild legacy two decades ago. I spent months studying the slavery they have caused to the people of the "civilized" world, but I'm too retarded help people understand it. I wish I had a strong voice, but in the mean time... Here's one you may enjoy?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

What a loss..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)

I know right?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know right?


Really ...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Really ...


Are  you anywhere nears Falls Church ? My Brother lived there  in the 80s


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 19, 2022)

come on boys , let’s show ‘em what a couple of hillbillies can do

all you fascist nazis are bound to lose


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

honoring  Emmy Lou..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

At Least My Heart Was Open .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



night times right time to be with the one you love .


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> night times right time to be with the one you love .


Yes it is


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)

ok last one for me tonight. Y’all sleep good


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'm, and this one goes out from a fellow named Teddy B. to his long lost love, Roster.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m feeling kinda bad now for teddyB…


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m feeling kinda bad now for teddyB…


Yeah, me too. He even found a fluffy gal that was singing it.


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Pleasant Sunday morning music. Love the xylophone


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunday morning songs…


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't go to church on Sunday
Don't get on my knees to pray
Don't memorize the books of the Bible
I got my own special way
But I know Jesus loves me
Maybe just a little bit more

I fall on my knees every Sunday
At Zerelda Lee's candy store

Well it's got to be a chocolate Jesus
Make me feel good inside
Got to be a chocolate Jesus
Keep me satisfied

Well I don't want no Abba Zaba
Don't want no Almond Joy
There ain't nothing better
Suitable for this boy
Well it's the only thing
That can pick me up
Better than a cup of gold
See only a chocolate Jesus
Can satisfy my soul


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Don't go to church on Sunday
> Don't get on my knees to pray
> Don't memorize the books of the Bible
> I got my own special way
> ...



Love this big.


----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Holy shit! Giggy's on a roll!


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Little Roy and Friends


----------



## Africanna (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Africanna said:


>



still remember that album cover ...


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

listening to this again


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> This is wot I play on the outside over my plants, all plants including those hardy roses



Spiritual I’m sure they love it. I could tolerate it for a bit if it increased my bud yield or at least made my plants happy. Not sure my neighbor would care for it much if I played it for my outside garden as I’m pretty sure it’s not his gig.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Did a lot of necking with this album


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> absolutely .. these plants and a set of smaller speakers are in a greenhouse ... but everynow and again I let my country neighbors have a listen on the other pair of speakers .. lol



I use to be able to do that at my old place but now am getting use to city life. Already pissed one ole guy off raking pine from the street for my dogoo area. Still learning my city manners…


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

patwi said:


>



My favorite version:


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My favorite version:



so young looking ..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2022)

. 


.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> yeppirs
> 
> I play this on my outside speakers at dawn some days .. it's funny that all the birds in the area come alive immediately since of course they love Santana too,.. right ?



Simply amazing number.  Turn it up


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Did a lot of necking with this album



Neck okay now?


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>



That pickle video was crazy


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That pickle video was crazy


Rather neck with Enigma !


----------



## giggy (Mar 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I use to be able to do that at my old place but now am getting use to city life. Already pissed one ole guy off raking pine from the street for my dogoo area. Still learning my city manners…


I don't live in the big city but still piss all my neighbors off, between loud music and loud cars/trucks/motorcycles. They are starting to live with it now that her grandson has moved in with loud pipes on his truck. Got some pay back coming he just doesn't know it yet. I'm nice enought that once it starts getting dark I start to quite down. That boy wants to run through here at all hours.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

If you gave Roy Orbison a lisp he would sound just like Herbert the Pervert from Family Guy


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

Al Green may have wrote it but Talking Heads did it better. Foghat’s didn’t even come close. sorry not sorry.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

Road trip montage music


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Al Green may have wrote it but Talking Heads did it better. Foghat’s didn’t even come close. sorry not sorry.


 
Talking Heads ! Talk about talent ..
Foghat had a studio in Setauket LI


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 21, 2022)

giggy said:


> I don't live in the big city but still piss all my neighbors off, between loud music and loud cars/trucks/motorcycles. They are starting to live with it now that her grandson has moved in with loud pipes on his truck. Got some pay back coming he just doesn't know it yet. I'm nice enought that once it starts getting dark I start to quite down. That boy wants to run through here at all hours.


Maybe you need to fire off some of patwi’s chant music real early in the morning Loud enough to wake the boy up.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Love me this video ..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

This aint no party ,This ain't no disco ,not at this time ..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

This brings me back .


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

Change we must ..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

WeedLord said:


>



Wish I looked that good with a cowboy hat ...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

I feel like this


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

I will never get enough of a long drawn out crescendo that reaches its climax in the final verses.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I will never get enough of a long drawn out crescendo that reaches its climax in the final verses.



my commander wants to watch days of our lives so i need to go head phones


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2022)

Layne Staley’s voice defines a piece of my adolescence


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Layne Staley’s voice defines a piece of my adolescence



Wow ,first time ever have i heard  this band ,I knew about them nice guitar .good vocals


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'm, and this one goes out to my old friend, WeedLord. Fair skies and smooth sailing to ya. May the wind always fill your sails, and may your anchor always be up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



YOU MUST SMOKE SOME GOOD WEED ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 21, 2022)

He not only smokes good weed, he GROWS good weed!


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

I used to streak around the skating arena with my future bride to this song. Still brings back really good memories.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> He not only smokes good weed, he GROWS good weed!





Hippie420 said:


> I used to streak around the skating arena with my future bride to this song. Still brings back really good memories.



When ever I skated I fell down ....


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes, gravity can be cruel. Been there.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 22, 2022)

Momma Mia


----------



## Africanna (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 24, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> When ever I skated I fell down ....


Ha ha  Me too   Weak ankles are my downfall


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 26, 2022)

__





						Watch
					

Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




					fb.watch


----------



## giggy (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like my ex brother -in-law but way more talented than him and way more hair..


----------



## Patwi (Mar 26, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Such a pleasure getting different,  good music. Some I like ,some Im so os ,Some I know I will like more and more I hear it . This song is one of them .
Half the people I know still have stair way to heaven in their cd player for 27 years ,still


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 26, 2022)

Cut the deck was ok to me. And stairway to heaven brings back some good memories too


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Cut the deck was ok to me. And stairway to heaven brings back some good memories too


me too, i never really listen to radio just my music. But there was a time stair way to heaven played 25 times a day on radio


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me too, i never really listen to radio just my music. But there was a time stair way to heaven played 25 times a day on radio


Yes that wasn’t my fav hearing it more than once a night


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2022)

When J Giles came out with "Angel is a centerfold", I bought the album. A week later, I gave it to a friend. Every fifth song on the radio. Got really sick of it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When J Giles came out with "Angel is a centerfold", I bought the album. A week later, I gave it to a friend. Every fifth song on the radio. Got really sick of it.


How that song "I just met you you think im crazy i miss you so bad"  made me want to do heroin .It was better when there were just job radios that ran on 110 volts .I could shut the circuit off .  I Habla Espanol . but it also sux if the Spanish guys have a radio and want to play their music all day long. No esta bien


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

spunom said:


>



i must be too old !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



noice ! loves me all those strings ! Little Bella Flecky !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

Little Zimmy...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>



Wish I looked good in a cowboy hat ,I would have been a star in Spaghetti Westerns just with my expertise with pasta ...


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Wish I looked good in a cowboy hat ,I would have been a star in Spaghetti Westerns just with my expertise with pasta ...


You are way to easy on yourself
I have seen true pictures of the real you


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> You are way to easy on yourself
> I have seen true pictures of the real you


I dont play a sax !!


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I dont play a sax !!


Heck No , Because that would mean you are married to that Woman


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



havent even heard it yet but im in love ..


----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)

giggy said:


>



Funny ,My insurance office had a cockatiel named Dio.The owner was a guitarist. I would go there and the bird loved me and would hop on my shoulder.
They called  me and asked me if I wanted him they needed to get rid of him because I think too messy and Sunday no one was there. He is a yellow bird so I take him home and call him Dio ,Ralph ,Freddie ,Andy and it made no difference to him .So I renamed him Petey which fit him better. He still does not know his name. My Sun Conure knows her name and when we talk about her .Not Petey...


----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 28, 2022)

I love their eyes


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

Of the the greatest invasion bands right here…slept on by the world


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love their eyes



Here’s a smile to remember


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

My grand-ma and your grand-ma were sit-tin' by the fire. 
My grand-ma told your grand-ma: "I'm gon-na set your flag on fire."

Talk-in' 'bout, Hey now ! Hey now ! I-ko, I-ko, un-day
Jock-a-mo fee-no ai na-né, jock-a-mo fee na-né

Look at my king all dressed in red I-ko, I-ko, un-day. 
I bet-cha five dol-lars he'll kill you dead, jock-a-mo fee na-né

Talk-in' 'bout, Hey now ! Hey now ! I-ko, I-ko, un-day
Jock-a-mo fee-no ai na-né, jock-a-mo fee na-né

My flag boy and your flag boy were
Sit-tin' by the fire. - My flag boy told
Your flag boy: "I'm gon-na set your flag on fire."

Talk-in' 'bout, Hey now ! Hey now ! I-KO, I-KO, un-day
Jock-a-mo fee-no ai na-né, jock-a-mo fee na-né

See that guy all dressed in green? I-KO, I-KO, un-day. 
He's not a man, he's a lov-in' ma-chine
Jock-a mo fee na-né

Talk-in' 'bout, hey now! Hey now! I-ko, I-ko, un-day
Jock-a-mo fee-no ai na-né, jock-a-mo fee na-né


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

The stock market since Brandon entered the chat


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 28, 2022)

it’s all about the bass not the treble


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

I was ~13 and with my first girlfriend with one headphone in each of our ears is where I remember listening to this. This song actually taught us some responsibility back then. It’s such a sad song.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

Such an impressionable age. Songs just fly through my head.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

oh no I didnt


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

All these songs from such different genres played on the same radio stations back then too. Wild


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

The name of this song randomly pops in my head through the year, every year, for the last 25 or so

best title ever?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Of the the greatest invasion bands right here…slept on by the world



you just opened a new door for me ...thank you


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you just opened a new door for me ...thank you


It’s like The Mermen met Bad Religion. One of those bands I can’t rememeber where I heard it first but since the first time I did, they became part of me and played in my normal rotation.
I think it was when I found my copy of Script of a Bridge on LP in a thrift store like 10 years ago.

single coil EMG’s can make a song

here’s another gem


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

The Mermen. That’s another great sound. Big Sur this is for you to smoke a joint to on the beach at sunset…


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

Like to buy me new headphones mine are smoknig now !


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

Joeb631a here’s another invasion that was almost forgotten … internet calls it post punk (but then what was op ivy rancid nofx and pennywise ?)

I call this English invasion which encompasses like 5 genres


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 29, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Joeb631a here’s another invasion that was almost forgotten … internet calls it post punk (but then what was op ivy rancid nofx and pennywise ?)
> 
> I call this English invasion which encompasses like 5 genres



your taking me to school!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> your taking me to school!


This one right here… premonition?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

Another classic


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

I love this sound


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

Dave’s California Skate in 1988 with a licorice rope and a hot dog playing Pole Position in the arcade. That’s where I’m at right now.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

Five years ago I was in a thrift shop with my son who was one year old.  I found this black sabbath record for a dollar and couldn’t believe it was in the dollar bin.
Long story short we got lunch came home and he was going crazy I was having a hard time and I was a new dad. I put this record on and we went outside to swing. When fluff came on he fell asleep so fast and stayed asleep for two hours the song left a big impression on me.
I don’t think I’ve played it for anyone and they knew who it was.
Just simply beautiful. I can almost hear the steel guitar and/or the harpsichord (?) singing.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2022)

I feel like I posted this before. Can’t remember


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Let’s get weird


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

I might have a huge collection of Enoch


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m only 38 but I listen to this and am transported to Peter Sellers bumbling around The Party. Funny enough it was Henry Mancini that did the music for the movie and I also have a bit of Mancini on LP too…  lol I’m a time traveler


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Here’s a fun one. I saw the cover and for 1$ I had to have it. Come to find out it’s quite valuable and fun to listen to.









Edit: [email protected] 225$ asking daaaaang


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

This one is really fun too.  I went to school with a girl that looks just like the one on the cover here (I think we all did )


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Herb Alpert the A in A&M, a musical genius. The most popular album cover of all time is likely his whipped cream. Who can forget that cover.

well ahead of his time


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Truly a time machine. I feel like this takes me to a place I’ve never been. Maybe on a gondola in the Donaucanal in Vienna. Or France in the early 19th century.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Frank Sinatra or Seth MacFarlane…Who do you think did it better? Keeping in mind Frank didn’t write it either….that was Paul Anka




Edit to add The King.


----------



## Africanna (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Africanna said:


>



Reminds me of Christmas for some reason. I like it


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

Ain't got nuthin but love for this crew


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> This one right here… premonition?



my head exploded !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



I love me my Sade Adu . Seen her at   Jone Beach when ever I could  and she has melted my butter for 38 years.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Wow I remember that song so long ago..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

patwi said:


>



love Bob Dylan's


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 31, 2022)

Just to keep you guys on your toes...


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe some of you will have a little more appreciation for this one.. maybe...


----------



## Africanna (Mar 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Silky smooth


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

too late for  head phones but I liked the little I heard !


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

patwi said:


>


 Loves me Peter Gabriel


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

one of my favorites


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Nothing right at the moment but who knows what's coming out tomorrow???


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> one of my favorites



That’s good. In the mood for it too


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Mar 31, 2022)

Unlimited Love comes out this was a teaser for the album been a min since I heard new actual go music with meaning


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

..


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 31, 2022)

As heads, its interesting to see what flames the passion in our music souls


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2022)

patwi said:


>


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Well on that note I’m turning in. Thanks for the bedtime songs y’all.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

Got some brand new GOLD video is awesome goes with the song


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 1, 2022)

The whole album is gold album of the year for sure


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

Lucky to have him as long as we did .


----------



## Patwi (Apr 1, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 1, 2022)

I saw Peter and Sting at Jones Beach Theater and was outstanding prior  to the stayhomedemic


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Its a repeat with lyrics     " Im old and allowed to repeat my self if it is for the  good of mankind " joeb631a


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

really nice..


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 2, 2022)

Loves me this song ,a repeat


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sunday morning and some c99


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Apr 3, 2022)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

*


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2022)

.


----------



## spunom (Apr 4, 2022)

You gotta like boobs alot


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

patwi said:


>



very famous for " Coco Cola Douche"


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> or even Saran Wrap
> 
> 
> .


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

I Love You A to Z  ...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 4, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 4, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Since you posted this, I've had Steve'n'Seagulls on the brain


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

I love that video


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)

Morning. Wake up!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)

This feels like something composer Angelo Badalamenti used in the Lost Highway movie. 

It’s much older then that though. It’s so good.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m out of breath now


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)

The 90’s ska revival was so good too


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2022)

Almost forgot about this one


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

I love this tune but I can only listen to a little portion of it

otherwise it gets stuck in my head for days and days


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

my favorite lemonade song


----------



## spunom (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



we need to have rules .....lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> we need to have rules .....lol


RuLeS ArE MeNt To Be BrOkEn


----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

patwi said:


>



That was outstanding !


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



That also was outstanding !


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and this goes out as a personal request from a guy that goes by "Hippie" to his long lost love, "Roster".


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

This makes me want to smoke a fat bowl


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

If you let this in your head you will be singing verses of it the rest of your life.  It must be 20 years now I’ve been singing this hook in my head.

And I still love it


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> If you let this in your head you will be singing verses of it the rest of your life.  It must be 20 years now I’ve been singing this hook in my head.
> 
> And I still love it






how do you stop the singing in your head before going crazy?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how do you stop the singing in your head before going crazy?


You can’t. It has genetically modified your DNA now. It’s part of you. Embrace it. It’s not rap. It’s positive underground hip hop.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

never never ever listen to more than 2 seconds of this song or face near death


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> never never ever listen to more than 2 seconds of this song or face near death



Don’t worry big, I know not to click on that one


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Believe it or not the music we post from the 60/70’s is what influenced underground hip hop. So much so at least half the songs I can recall have some tribute to funk/soul from the past.
This one is great. It tells a story of musicians on the road and their guilty adulterous feelings and actions.

When you start looking into samples used you start to realize these guys are deep. Half of this is huge orchestral productions.








						Atmosphere - Samples, Covers and Remixes
					

Discover all Atmosphere's samples, covers and remixes.




					www.whosampled.com


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Id assume y’all aren’t into hip hop like I am, but I’m gonna leave this right here. This is my life growing up in SoCal. So many memories. Looking up to my older bros and their friends with starter jackets. Liquor store hats. Swap meets. And at that time, equality. We all got along with each other back then. Politics weren’t even worth a mention.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Let me take you to our block
Where smoke filled rooms are the rest stop


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

This isn’t just music it truly was a culture from ~1995-2010. The collaborations are intense. The group Felt is the singer Sean Daly from Atmosphere and the Living Legend’s Murs.
3 melancholy gypsys is Murs, Scarub, and Eligh
The visionaries as a group have released 4 albums but well over 20 amazing side projects from the 6 artists involved.
DJ Babu and DJ Rhetmattic helped bring so much of this all together too with their positive hip hop mixtapes.  
If you look and read you find out it’s all one huge family tree.

haha that reminds me of this early song by the visionaries called humanitree. You can’t listen to it…to rare for google


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Good music for the couch stuff…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Love Unlimited sample (Share a little love in your heart) 1974.

You can’t hate this. In fact, I bet you are tapping your foot at the least if not entirely bouncing up and down


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

patwi said:


>



You are taking me to a whole other spectrum


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

I found this LP in a dollar bin and I swore it was Jimmy Hendrix on the cover until I looked closer and saw the dude was white. Ended up some pretty cool trip rock.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m gonna catch some flack but…
One of the greatest songs of all time on one of the greatest albums right here


How are these on the same album?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I found this LP in a dollar bin and I swore it was Jimmy Hendrix on the cover until I looked closer and saw the dude was white. Ended up some pretty cool trip rock.



Has a little Jimmy Hendrix sound to it tho


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

I used to tear when I heard this. My dad used to sing it all the time. He sure had a calming deep voice. When Greg Lake died a few years ago I played ELP for a week.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

About 15 years ago my grandpa died and I got his records. Most were big band, and orchestral, but this one Elton John album caught my attention. Why did grandpa have it? That wasn’t him. Inside was a note from grandma that just said I’ve seen the saucers.  I didn’t get it, so I played the record with my grandpas 1965 Akai headphones on and when I got to side 2 I was blown away. This was a young Elton I had never heard before. Blew my freaking mind between those tiny little speakers. Listening to it I pictured my grandma convincing my grandpa to get up and dance with her…to this hippy music


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Yep. Saw 'em back in '71, or was it '70? Don't know for sure. Did a lot of acid back then. Great concert, though.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> sorry about your gramps .. enjoy them ... I saw elton in '72 .. wasn't impressed but alas , to each their own


I’m not a big fan by any means. I have heard most of his catalog but this one was new at the time. I’ve yet to hear it anywhere else since either. The lyrics are what caught me. It’s almost an account of his rise to fame. Like …tin foil time…maybe the industry is run by aliens… he obviously knows something we don’t


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Another amazing trio of dollar bin finds years ago.



Oooo one more


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Id assume y’all aren’t into hip hop like I am, but I’m gonna leave this right here. This is my life growing up in SoCal. So many memories. Looking up to my older bros and their friends with starter jackets. Liquor store hats. Swap meets. And at that time, equality. We all got along with each other back then. Politics weren’t even worth a mention.






I grew up in So.Cali too , in the 60’s….San Fernando Valley , Reseda , Canoga Park , Pacoima


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I grew up in So.Cali too , in the 60’s….San Fernando Valley , Reseda , Canoga Park , Pacoima


remember FEDCO? That place was amazing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> remember FEDCO? That place was amazing.




never heard of them

where did you grow up in So. Cali?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> never heard of them
> 
> where did you grow up in So. Cali?


Inland valley. There was a fedco in Ontario. It’s now a police station. Before any malls, or Price Club then Costco’s, in the area that fedco was the be all end all. It was a Sears, Turners Outdoorsman, Best Buy, Tower Records, Dillards/Pennys, Home Depot, Farmers Market with a hotdog stand and icee shop inside.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Wooooah flashback


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

I have only come here seeking knowledge,
Things they would not teach me of in college


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

Easy listening hour…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

The drugs they had to be on to think, “we should film this hit in front of the lion enclosure at the zoo.”


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 8, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> About 15 years ago my grandpa died and I got his records. Most were big band, and orchestral, but this one Elton John album caught my attention. Why did grandpa have it? That wasn’t him. Inside was a note from grandma that just said I’ve seen the saucers.  I didn’t get it, so I played the record with my grandpas 1965 Akai headphones on and when I got to side 2 I was blown away. This was a young Elton I had never heard before. Blew my freaking mind between those tiny little speakers. Listening to it I pictured my grandma convincing my grandpa to get up and dance with her…to this hippy music


 As their troubled son ..


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> As their troubled son ..


to me it sounds like Billy Joel’s inspiration for this


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

I actually have 2 copies of The Stranger on vinyl


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

My daughter loves Billy Joel and asks for me to put on longest time a lot


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

if this don’t get your juices flowing ya better go see the undertaker


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

Loved the song when it first came out, and I loved it when the national came around (regionals, too). When they played that song on the PA, you could hear 5 to 6K scooter hippies singing, "Get laid, get focked" right after "Mony Mony". 
Guess ya had to be there. Good times.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

Let’s get into some complexity


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

From 20 kids doing 46 and 2, to a one man band shredding your face off the modern day talent in this next one nearly can’t be compared, maybe Maynard or Prince, probably not…it’s written in verses that proceed to get more and more complex. Like classical music.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Let’s get into some complexity






pretty talented kids!


do you think we can get the um bop crowd to come around?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> pretty talented kids!
> 
> 
> do you think we can get the um bop crowd to come around?









Hippie420 said:


>


who did the babe….babe …babe song. Lol I’ll have to watch it all again


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> pretty talented kids!
> 
> 
> do you think we can get the um bop crowd to come around?



I'll see your um bop crowd and raise you a bubble gum crowd.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


>


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 8, 2022)

OK, ya gotta give me a Muligan on that one. In compensation;


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 8, 2022)

I like some Donovan tunes but I could never figure this one out and always wondered if he was just messing with his fans


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 8, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Another legend that died way too young.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 9, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I actually have 2 copies of The Stranger on vinyl



I  remember when that came out .
Billy was a big deal on Long Island and  I knew his sax player and his drummer got his italian bread the  same place i have my whole life


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



That makes me want some crawdads


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Something about a yodeling man makes me weak in the knees


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Something about a yodeling man makes me weak in the knees





you might need some cal mag


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you might need some cal mag


You know all my secrets big


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Nice ride that one patwi


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

..


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 9, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2022)

pretty wild band of young dudes


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)

I appreciate the diversity of music posted amongst this motley crew


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

We don’t need no cocaine
We don't need no ecstasy
To ruin our brains
Only one thing sets us free
Or ease our pain
Talkin' 'bout the herb


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

My favorite ELO? Ya probably


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

I really like this new song but it is just a hair too repetitive. It needs another verse in there


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

This is so unique and so good I really love some Steely Dan they cross so many genres


this one too


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh man - wormhole attained

Pretzel Logic I almost forgot about this. Why didn’t these get more radio play? Maybe they did I’m just too young?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

That Gretsch hollow body is so sick. Brian Setzer is a legend.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

On a cat kick


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

Flashback


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

One of the greatest soundtracks of all time is Grand Theft Auto Vice City  flying an airplane to the 80’s was so much fun


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2022)

Last one I need to start my day 

this oughta make me get up


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I appreciate the diversity of music posted amongst this motley crew



me 2 
It may not be my taste .Due to what we like to do gives much passion to music.
Its not the same song stuck in my buddies cd player there 12 years.
To sit in a Sunday with a cup of coffee ,some smoke a cigar and music is a thing of beauty for me .


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

I think the Stones rocked it a little bit better than Buddy Holly did.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 13, 2022)

Used to do a little amateur roadie work for these guys. Got paid in T shirts and marching powder. Good times.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)

Turned down major recording contract in the 80's to stay in Va Beach with his family.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)

Aw man, I need to cancel my Pandora subscription and just write a script to D/L all the songs in this thread.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 13, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2022)

I opened this a half hour ago. It’s been a long time for me.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Aw man, I need to cancel my Pandora subscription and just write a script to D/L all the songs in this thread.


I’ve had pandora downloader since at least 2010. Still using the same iphone too…


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 14, 2022)

looks like some headphone time for me this weekend !


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2022)

No ads no commercials unlimited skip and downloadable in HQ




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and this one goes out as a personal request from a love struck man named Pute to his lifetime love, Mrs. Pute. Cherish the days you have together.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 15, 2022)

YEP


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)

Aye


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>



You must smoke some good pot ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 16, 2022)

Sometime when ya got an hour and twenty to waste, find "This is Spinal Tap" on one of your streaming sites. You can watch it three times, and you'll come across something that you missed. Funnier than a rubber crutch.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sometime when ya got an hour and twenty to waste, find "This is Spinal Tap" on one of your streaming sites. You can watch it three times, and you'll come across something that you missed. Funnier than a rubber crutch.


The rubber crutch was funny!


----------



## Patwi (Apr 16, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 18, 2022)

I remember Bloodrock. I think they were a one hit wonder.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 18, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

I’m so incredibly nostalgic for Oingo Boingo. Danny Elfman is such a genius.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

Which one hit wonder here wins? The loser must be destroyed forever.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

Radiohead is garbage. Easy star all stars proves this unequivocally, as nearly every RH cover song they do is so good and far surpasses the creator.


so good


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

While we are on cover songs, this one is so good too. Better? Not really better but it’s very emotional. It’s just as good but in a different way


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

Deftones lost a lot of hype to bands like Korn and Pantera in the 90’s. They had some real hits like this one with Maynard from Tool.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

something is happening here
but you don’t know what it is
do you Mr Jones


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>






thanks for that tune SG

ive recently discovered Prine and I am digging his tunes

(I say recently because I never watched tv , listened to music , went to a movie , I dropped out , turned on , and tuned in for about 20 years….long story short , I joined a cult back in 1970 lol)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for that tune SG
> 
> ive recently discovered Prine and I am digging his tunes
> 
> (I say recently because I never watched tv , listened to music , went to a movie , I dropped out , turned on , and tuned in for about 20 years….long story short , I joined a cult back in 1970 lol)



I love John Prine and have followed him for years. Van Morrison too.  We have a lot of his music in our collection. Perfect wind down music if you ask me.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

When I was a little kid my mom would make us clean the house on saturdays and she’d always start us out with this record


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

safe to say it left an impression on me lol …carly was so hot 

I don’t go out of my way but I do buy them for $1 when I see one I don’t have. Still looking for coming around again


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

The memories are so loud  I’m falling in a worm hole again


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

down the wormhole!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Imagine living 300+ years ago, once a song was played you never got to hear it again the same way. Yet somehow most of us probably feel we were born in the wrong time.
random thought*


Linda was Phoebe Cates hot too.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

I always forget about Carol. The _other _Carly


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Imagine living 300+ years ago, once a song was played you never got to hear it again the same way. Yet somehow most of us probably feel we were born in the wrong time.
> random thought*
> 
> 
> Linda was Phoebe Cates hot too.






another one of my romantic heartbreaks…we were not marching to the same beat and went our separate ways…broke my heart


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

My daughter said “can’t dance to this silly” when I put on fire and rain just now it’s nap time music


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> another one of my romantic heartbreaks…we were not marching to the same beat and went our separate ways…broke my heart



Woah never even heard of stone poneys. That’s Linda too aye. Learn something new every day


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Woah never even heard of stone poneys. That’s Linda too aye. Learn something new every day







stick around son , you ain’t seen nothing yet


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

That is some old jam, and I have the entire catalog of Enoch Light haha 

I like the innuendo


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> That is some old jam, and I have the entire catalog of Enoch Light haha
> 
> I like the innuendo




hahahaha on the innuendo 

jimmy rogers was a little more incognito about the white stuff than say someone like Clapton

but yeah , take a whiff on me , take a whiff of cocaine!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

This is Michelle’s older sister Priscilla who didn’t marry a future POTUS but instead ran off with the preachers son…..


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

I listened to fly like an eagle on cassette twice while I ran errands today. My car’s old radio is still going but getting weak. No more FF or Reverse.  Who needs it with albums like this


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Ooooh yea this one belongs here too


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

I command you to dance


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

this kinda takes me away to another life I used to have. Dang it’s been a while


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

I dont care how old you are you gotta smoke to this one


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

U  This


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

patwi said:


> just kicked a habit .. sorry about the little nun inside it, but she can surely fly ..


 The fillmore and humble pie back then sounds like a blast. My first concert, I was 13, was Fleetwood Mac’s The Dance at Irvine Meadows. Summer sanitarium at candlestick in 2000 was one of the bigger shows I’ve been to. Don’t remember much about it I was visually impaired  kid rock had strippers on catwalks high up on stage and midgets on mini motorcycles a giant blow up middle finger and massive fireworks I do remember that . I went there for Metallica and left saying kid rock puts on one hell of a show. Mayhem at glen helen was always great year after year until the bands left for ozzfest. I got a shirt every year from the same scalper in the parking lot. The last 4 years we sat orchestra just behind front row. Ive also been invited as friends of Atmosphere at the fox in Pomona. I met a lot of cool people from all around the world there. I’ve got kids now I don’t talk about those days anymore


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

While I remembered that this was playing in my headphones


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Ive wondered if this a steel 12 string guitar and an electric autoharp


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

listen to the intro of this - through only the right channel for a whole new experience  I’ve really discovered  something new here


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Is this funk?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Does weed make a song better? Or does a song about weed make the song better?


----------



## Patwi (Apr 21, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

by this time
Id a thought that I would be sleeping
in a pine box
through out eternity


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

patwi said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 23, 2022)

Popa Chubby


----------



## Africanna (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 23, 2022)

Ghingas Khan and his brother Don kept right on keeping on


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 24, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 24, 2022)

well here it comes

here comes the night


----------



## spunom (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> well here it comes
> 
> here comes the night


bring it on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

..


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 26, 2022)

This one goes out to my Old Darlin', who would have been 101 if she'd made it. 98 was a good run, and I knew you had to fly away, but not a day goes by that I don't miss you.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 26, 2022)

I’m listening to this


----------



## Patwi (Apr 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Africanna (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

special , so special


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Apr 28, 2022)

Trapped in a game in my own skin


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> special , so special



1959 Series 60 Special. What a car.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Sometimes a band makes a song outside of the scope of their genre that really shows what they are capable of. Black Sabbath’s Fluff is one.

Imagine if KMK left out the rap and went alt-reggae. They could have created a whole new sound with this. 

This song takes me away to 20 years ago. Driving around my old town in my Ford escort with a huge stereo system looking for new places to smoke a bowl with the friends I grew up with.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Ending track from the best weed movie of all time


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

I remember a party when I was in high school, we called em kick backs, at this house with the weakest cd boom box for a stereo. I offered to pull my car in the yard and make it the stereo. It was a hit. This R&B song came on while I was smoking a joint on the hood of my car and this really pretty (drunk) girl started grinding on me. Until right now I had completely forgotten about it. Music is my memory.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

While I’m on R&B. I was never a big fan, but there are some real hits from my time. A few of them I definitely got busy to…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

now that I’m back in 1998 I’m off to start my day


----------



## Africanna (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m stuck in a time warp of music no one else has ever heard like this one from 1999.

I can’t believe it’s been on the creators youtube for 5 years and has 40 views. Spark up a bowl to the girl song. You pioneer you.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Almost forgot my generation had its own Woodstock.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Dinner music


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Dinners over I’m still in the 90’s


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2022)

Is this country?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 30, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



I have **&T on a 4 track R2R


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

lots of heavy vibes


----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2022)

My mom went up in her attic to look for something and found my old music collection I spent my allowance and lawnmowing money on from 1992~2004 including my college music appreciation CD set  in a 4 bay rotating 100 cd jewel case holder.  About 90 CD’s here


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My mom went up in her attic to look for something and found my old music collection I spent my allowance and lawnmowing money on from 1992~2004 including my college music appreciation CD set  in a 4 bay rotating 100 cd jewel case holder.  About 90 CD’s here View attachment 295724


Use to make mix tapes on cassettes back in the day. We still listen to them in the garage where we have a cassette player.


----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Use to make mix tapes on cassettes back in the day. We still listen to them in the garage where we have a cassette player.


I still make mixtapes to listen to in my car. My armrest and passenger seat have like 20 tapes scattered about and in the deck is scorpions  my house it a little more organized and I have a cassette changer.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 2, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I still make mixtapes to listen to in my car. My armrest and passenger seat have like 20 tapes scattered about and in the deck is scorpions  my house it a little more organized and I have a cassette changer.
> 
> View attachment 295747


Now that’s cool


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

If this ain't rock & roll to you, you ain't no friend of mine.


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

@giggy where are you Bro
I have a Knights of the Templar question


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

I dedicate this to my governor


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 7, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Didnt our VP say that ?


----------



## Patwi (May 7, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (May 8, 2022)

For 5 points name the song

For 25 points name the car

For 100 points name the road

too bad I can’t upload more then 20 seconds 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)

Mama talk to your daughter...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 8, 2022)

What’s the max video file size we can upload here? My video got hacked to uselessness lol second time I tried to upload one here


----------



## Patwi (May 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

..


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 13, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Listened to this while I was cooking on the grill. nice sound


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2022)

patwi said:


>






i listened to that while I was making some red eye gravy this morning and got it all over the stove


----------



## bigsur51 (May 13, 2022)

next to shuffle dancing , I could watch these two all day


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 15, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 16, 2022)

It’s a Cinderella story


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

Brand new got a techno feel to walkers stuff I dig it for changing up to something different from rock rock rock lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

Ooh I can't pretend
Like you didn't bring my tempo up again
My head's in a spin
You send my body to a place it's never been

Baby, won't you let me
Keep you up all night, let the morning come closer
You send me so high now, the ceiling can't hold us
Listen to my heart, let the rhythm control ya
I'll be there when you need my love
Just follow the beat of my drum (drum, drum, drum, drum, drum)

It goes um-pa-pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum-pum
Um-pa-pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum-pum
Um-pa-pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum-pum
Um-pa-pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum, pum-pa-pum-pum
Just follow the beat of my drum

Ooh, I can't pretend
Like I didn't let your love go to my head, ah-ah, mm-mm
Ooh, I'm in a spin
You send my body to a place it's never been, ah-ah

Whoa-oh, oh no, thinkin' about you, makin' my body behave so
Crazy, ooh, you make me wanna sway slow
You push up on me, baby, you got me for days, oh, you do


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

They're selling postcards of the hanging
They're painting the passports brown
The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
The circus is in town
Here comes the blind commissioner
They've got him in a trance
One hand is tied to the tight-rope walker
The other is in his pants
And the riot squad they're restless
They need somewhere to go
As Lady and I look out tonight
From Desolation Row.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

You must leave now, take what you need, you think will last 
But whatever you wish to keep, you better grab it fast 
Yonder stands your orphan with his gun 
Crying like a fire in the sun 
Look out, the saints are coming through 
And it's all over now, Baby Blue


----------



## Africanna (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> They're selling postcards of the hanging
> They're painting the passports brown
> The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
> The circus is in town
> ...



Good one right there but that other ones just a new different type of music like this hole on if you haven't heard this something is wrong....


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

That's the only new guy I really follow he's got some killer sounds


----------



## OGKushman (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 19, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (May 20, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 20, 2022)

In SoCal in the 80/90’s we had 94.7FM the wave. They played Kenny G, Simply Red, and Style Council on a loop


----------



## OGKushman (May 20, 2022)

Such a good song. There’s still time…


----------



## OGKushman (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Kraven (May 22, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 22, 2022)

My cousin spent the early 2000s touring South America. He mailed back 2 cds once, this was one of the bands


----------



## giggy (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> @giggy where are you Bro
> I have a Knights of the Templar question


I had to take a break, there's a lot going on in my life right now.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

for the geriatric crowd it is wine scoliosis , wine scoliosis


----------



## Witchking (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

^^^you are an old fart


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^you are an old fart





my mom and dad listened to this genre when I was a kid and I remember the songs real well cause a lot of the time we did not have a tv , that came later , like 1961


----------



## pute (May 25, 2022)

So lets take a tour.....Patches by Dickie Lee


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 26, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my mom and dad listened to this genre when I was a kid and I remember the songs real well cause a lot of the time we did not have a tv , that came later , like 1961



Havent heard this in many many years


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Just imagine it isn't hard to do why can't we change this world for the better I'm so sick of seeing the negativity and more more more consumption of everything like what happened to having what you needed and that was enough no MORE let someone go without so I have extra


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2022)

patwi said:


> Not geographically political with this, ... just a history from America's past ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that kind of music


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2022)

This is Lennons best believe he's lead vocals on it..... He was his best when they were all together LSD trip woulda been awesome tonight stars and sky was so clear tonight could see every star earlier


----------



## giggy (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 28, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)

yall know i don't play much blues.


----------



## giggy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (May 29, 2022)

Scribble dabble scrabble on the microphone I babble


----------



## OGKushman (May 29, 2022)

Flashback


----------



## OGKushman (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (May 31, 2022)

As it should be ....


----------



## Hippie420 (May 31, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and I've got a request from a pretty little gal that calls herself WoodsRat. She sends this song out to her lost love, TBH. Sounds like true love to me, folks.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

drill baby drill!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jun 8, 2022)

Big put up a song by David Frizzell about Oklahoma the other day I think on the O'l Farts thread....reminded me of this one.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 10, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 10, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'm with a urgent request from a lonely heart named Weedlord to do a dedication to a long lost love, Weedhopper.


----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 11, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This is Casey Waste'm with a urgent request from a lonely heart named Weedlord to do a dedication to a long lost love, Weedhopper.



thats so sweet ...!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

from the Wolfman Jack request line


----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 12, 2022)

giggy said:


>





No words but probably one of the most powerful masterpieces ever


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

giggy said:


>



In1989 I got into a accident with my BMW boxer and ended up in the emergency room.
In the ER for 3 days with a neck brace and during that time a ER nurse caught my eye. Im sweet on Women and I was charming another older nurse in a nice way which led her to say to the nurse I had a eye for to " Check out 3 door ,he seems like a nice guy" I asked her for her number and we became a item for 5 years . We are still friends and Im still referred to as 3 door ( third room, bed by the door).
When I left three days later I sent a dozen  red roses to the ER staff with one white rose and I think that sealed the deal!


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

sweet


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 13, 2022)

Holy moly I can’t believe this was just uploaded. The sound quality is good too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 18, 2022)

in my early teens growing up in new caney texas, i used to listen to a am radio station from houston kilt am 610. when evil knievel was going to jump the snake river canyon. they would play this and then the top ten most requested songs of the day.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Leon was the first concert I ever went to at Nassau Coliseum in the early 70's


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 18, 2022)

patwi said:


>



I loved " All things must pass"
My wedding song was " Your love is forever"


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)

Party lights, I see the party lights) whoa
(They're red and blue and green) the lights
(Everybody in the crowd's there) mama, I want to go, go, 
(They really make a scene) go, go, go, go, yeah, yeah (mama, mama)

Well, mama dear, tell me, do you hear?
They're partying tonight
I tell you, I can't sleep
Because across the street
Whoa, oh, I see the party lights (mama, mama)

I see the lights, I see the party lights
They're red and blue and green
Everybody in the crowd's there
But you won't let me make a scene

Well, mama dear, look here, oh dear
There goes Mary Lou
I see Tommy and Joe, oh, oh, and Betty and Sue
Oh, oh, and there goes my boyfriend too
I see the lights 

I see the lights, I see the party lights
They're red and blue and green
Everybody in the crowd's there
But you won't let me make a scene

Listen to the party, mama!

Well, mama dear, look here, oh dear
I'm feeling oh-so blue
They're doin' the twist, the fish, the mashed potatoes too
I'm here-a lookin' at you
I see the lights

I see the lights, I see the party lights
They're red and blue and green
Everybody in the crowd's there
But you won't let me make a scene

They're doin' the fish, they're doin' the twist
The watusi, the mashed potatoes
I see the lights, I see the lights
They're doin' the bop, I want to go (mama, mama)

I want to go (see the lights, I see the party lights)
I want to go
I want to go  (they're red and blue and green)
I really love it


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

hogslop ya say



.


----------



## giggy (Jun 19, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Leon was the first concert I ever went to at Nassau Coliseum in the early 70's


my first was jimmy buffet and the eagles at jeppesen stadium houston texas out door concert. these are the first songs played by each.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

giggy said:


> at jeppesen stadium houston texas out door concert.



only concert I went to at Jeppenson was for Ted Nugent ... LSD and smoke .. more lsd than smoke and then we headed down to Galveston ..



.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gardentroll (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 23, 2022)

This is Casey Waste em, and tonight's dedication comes from a little gal that calls herself WoodsRat, and it goes out to her sweetheart, WeedRoster, or is it RosterLord? Maybe HydraWeed? I'm so confused.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

..


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


>



you are te second I have known who even knew about "the days of new"


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> I'm impressed .. nice ...kinda reminds me of another


They had a handful of hits on their first album and then I don’t remember anything else after that. (Maybe it was 2 albums?)  A shame.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> They had a handful of hits on their first album and then I don’t remember anything else after that. (Maybe it was 2 albums?)  A shame.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Slow smoke


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Down home smoke


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)

What a great day to be on the Appalachia

Happy 4th. @everyone the party just getting started


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> you are te second I have known who even knew about "the days of new"


they are well known around here too, i love alternative rock.


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

get down with your bad self giggy!


who writes songs like these anymore?

psychedelic poetry at its finest 



*"Tales Of Brave Ulysses"*

You thought the leaden winter would bring you down forever
But you rode upon a steamer to the violence of the sun

And the colors of the sea blind your eyes with trembling mermaids
And you touch the distant beaches with tales of brave Ulysses
How his naked ears were tortured by the sirens sweetly singing
For the sparkling waves are calling you to kiss their white laced lips

And you see a girl's brown body dancing through the turquoise
And her footprints make you follow where the sky loves the sea
And when your fingers find her, she drowns you in her body
Carving deep blue ripples in the tissues of your mind

The tiny purple fishes run laughing through your fingers
And you want to take her with you to the hard land of the winter

Her name is Aphrodite and she rides a crimson shell
And you know you cannot leave her for you touched the distant sands
With tales of brave Ulysses; how his naked ears were tortured
By the sirens sweetly singing

The tiny purple fishes run laughing through your fingers
And you want to take her with you to the hard land of the winter


----------



## giggy (Jun 26, 2022)

haven't heard that in years, just a wee bit ahead of my time.  had some zombies and strawberry alarm clock this morn too.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

patwi said:


>






that is a new one for me

Lennon was one talented all around musician to say the least

at the very beginning of this video is Johns boyhood home and some early photos


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

patwi said:


>





I’d like to know


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

This is your old pal, Casey Waste'm, and this goes out to a very near and dear friend of mine, Hippie. Hope your dreams come true.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)

if you don't know, solo work from the lead singer of godsmack.


----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 2, 2022)

A legend John Prine..


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)

they have some good stuff but videos are long.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

Warning: strong language


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

My head pound...to much fun last night.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Warning: strong language



That song puts a tear in my beer...and swell up with patriotic pride.


----------



## giggy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



I gotta go make violent love to my sister.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 8, 2022)

Talk about side saddle ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2022)

he had the nerve
and he had the blood






.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jul 10, 2022)

giggy said:


>



She is outstanding


----------



## Africanna (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 12, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 16, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'm, and tonight I've got an absolute first! A fella that calls himself The Hydrolic Roster called in to dedicate a ballad to his sweetheart, Aqua Gal. Shortly after I got a call from "Hoppy", wanting to dedicate the exact same song to his heart throb, "Puke". 
Well lovebirds, I'm always happy to please.....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 17, 2022)

.





.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

lsd inspired influenced?

yes


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 21, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Visiting our son in Germany next month - a micro or two might just be in order


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

Cant have kids, but i got a dog and a huge heart for all kids that just wanna go outside and play. I miss these old tunes 
Miss my pops
Happy to have canna friends to converse with


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

Since you brought up Cream......


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

My gosh did boston pump out some MAJOR MUSICAL TALENTS WHOA


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

One more before i go sharpen some 7/32 chains


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)

dont stop ta runnnnnnn
She van fly like a lie she cant be undone


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Africanna (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)

change of pace.


----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

for all my fans and friends in Olney, Colorado












Only the lonely in Onley

Onley the lonely


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 24, 2022)

best photos on albums

1.









2.







3.










4.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

..


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 2, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and this one's going out to a fallen brother, Yooper.
I hope everybody can grasp the fact that life is fleeting, and we're all just penciled in, and there's a big eraser out there.
You don't fight and have hard feelings with a brother; you love your brother, 'cause you'll never know if you'll have another day to share with him again.
Love ya and miss ya, Rex. I know you'll enjoy some good old Michigan rock.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 5, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and song goes out to a near and dear friend, Hippie,  from McLaren Imagine Center.
God speed, old friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Listening to all this music for so many yrs is why I have ringing in my ears.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2022)

Snarky Puppy


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 9, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



A true masterpiece....,


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 9, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and I have a request to dedicate a song from my old friend, Hippie, to the chuckle heads at McLaren Imaging Center.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This is Casey Waste'em, and I have a request to dedicate a song from my old friend, Hippie, to the chuckle heads at McLaren Imaging Center.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

.


.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> I bought this album when it came out .. then got the 8 track .. and right now my neighbors get to hear it .. oh well
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Led Zep was the Best Rock and Roll band in history IMO.  However after 5 I lost interest in them.  They weren't the same.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

yep


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Passing left


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

this song is high on the popularity charts


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

patwi said:


>



Psychadillo sounds like a good jam band


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

it was nice to reacquaint myself with this tune

gracias Amigo




*Don't Step On The Grass, Sam"*

Starin' at the boob tube, turnin' on the big knob
Tryin' to find some life in the waste land
Fin'ly found a program, gonna deal with Mary Jane
Ready for a trip into hate land
Obnoxious Joe comes on the screen
Along with his guest self-righteous Sam
And one more guy who doesn't count
His hair and clothes are too far out

While pushin' back his glasses Sam is sayin' casually
"I was elected by the masses"
And with that in mind he starts to unwind
A vicious attack on the finest of grasses

Well it's evil, wicked, mean and nasty
(Don't step on the grass, Sam)
And it will ruin our fair country
(Don't be such an ass, Sam)
Well it will hook your Sue and Johnny
(You're so full of bull, Sam)
All will pay that disagree with me
(Please give up you already lost the fight, alright)

Misinformation Sam and Joe
Are feeding to the nation
But the one who didn't count counted them out
By exposing all their false quotations
Faced by a very awkward situation
This is all he'd say to save the day

Well it's evil, wicked, mean and nasty
(Don't step on the grass, Sam)
And it will ruin our fair country
(Don't be such an ass, Sam)
It will hook your Sue and Johnny
(You're so full of bull, Sam)
All will pay that disagree with me
(Please give up you already lost the fight alright)

You waste my coin Sam, all you can
To jail my fellow man
For smoking of the noble weed
You need much more than him
You've been telling lies so long
Some believe they're true
So they close their eyes to things
You have no right to do
Just as soon as you are gone
Hope will start to climb
Please don't stay around too long
You're wasting precious time

Well it's evil, wicked, mean and nasty
(Don't step on the grass, Sam)
And it will ruin our fair country
(Don't be such an ass, Sam)
It will hook your Sue and Johnny
(You're so full of bull, Sam)
All will pay that disagree with me
(Please give up you already lost the fight alright)


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>





nice sub ... molly's energy is infectious


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Outstanding !


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 16, 2022)

I am probably late to the party again...
Found this today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and this song goes out to a Kind man that likes his Bud.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

Wake up


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2022)

not rally into blues but this is good.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



That was my wedding song !!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> That was my wedding song !!


How many times more will I screw up


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

I would like to be her personal electrician ready to serve all her needs ....


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

One of my favorites....


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 25, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



so much started from Him RIP


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Dam if that dude could just stay clean or outta trouble atleast he could put out a album. He was out 2 months then right back to prison smh 
Gutter Life got him stuck like Chuck :/


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

From a great album " Time Out Of Mind"


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

followed by another great song


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Bob Dylan and Santana good stuff... Here's another country boy tryin to make a couple dollars!  I've been repping Danny Boone since he released Southern Discomfort. Those undiscovered artists for me are a level above the famous music Stars that shouldn't even have that title smh peace


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 28, 2022)

Been a minute since I heard this one.... Not often do you get a Grower & Moonshiner making some killer jams. Those lyrics tell a story.... Sounds like he used some fish grease and created a strain and had to bury mason jars so you know he's not just talking lol 
Well enjoy...I gotta get that work boot outta the dryer smh


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2022)

this morning it's Lori Basilio


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

Slab said:


> this morning it's Lori Basilio



WOW great ! you must be a virgo .....
edit#1 I love this girl ! where has she been all my life?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2022)

.


.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

ruta maya said:


>



interesting my honeys head still bopin !


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)

ruta maya said:


>






had to listen when I saw Pachuca

i seen plenty of pachucos growing up in the projects of Pacoima


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

This is your old pal, Casey Waste'em, and this one goes out to our favorite jungle fowl, Roster, from all his brothers & sisters here at the Passion.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 2, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Sep 4, 2022)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2022)

.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

Been years since I heard that one it's a killer....
...
...
Don't wake up
I'll be here for centuries
Sweet magnetic energy
Nothing quite like this ever has existed
But God knows how I missed it
Gravity is losing its hold
Ho, oh, oh, old
I can feel it fading
Gravity is losing its hold
Ho, oh, oh, old
I can feel it fading
Gravity is fading


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 5, 2022)

giggy said:


>



did a lot of necking with that cd !


----------



## giggy (Sep 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> did a lot of necking with that cd !


they have some great music


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and I've had a request from some old Hippie to dedicate a song to each and every one of the members of Marijuana Passion.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2022)

This is a sad dedication that I wish I didn't have to do, but it's from my heart as well as the hearts of anyone that was privileged to know and love him. God speed, Muggles.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 12, 2022)

ruta maya said:


>



Have seen him in Stevens talkhouse in Amaganset 2 times outstanding


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 12, 2022)

People help the people.....


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2022)

she was 15 when she did this .. nice


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> People help the people.....



Loved that song brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2022)

ruta maya said:


>



Makes me wanna boggy. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Loved that song brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>



Took me back some.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

Let’s get religion


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Casey is takin' the night off and asked me to pick up his slack. Got no problem. Buddha knows he's done enough dedications for me and my family.
This one goes out to all my stoner friends and family. Like it or not, it needed to be.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

Love ya, Bro.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 22, 2022)

I posted this b4  forgive me ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Took me back some.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

joeb631a said:


>





this ain’t a bad version either


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Way cool


----------



## pute (Sep 22, 2022)

Wow love that song.....never have seen the video.....gotta be stoned.....I a'm...... Far out dude ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>



Nice


----------



## Patwi (Sep 23, 2022)

​
​.​​


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Sep 24, 2022)

ruta maya said:


>



me thinks that song is considered a oldie !


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> me thinks that song is considered a oldie !


yeppirs ..not just years ago .. decades ago ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 26, 2022)

This One's for @boo


----------



## Patwi (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


>




enjoyable wake and bake tune


----------



## Patwi (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoyable wake and bake tune




yes it is .. as the first light hits


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2022)

Patwi said:


> yes it is .. as the first light hits



no light here Amigo , but the roosters are already crowing

the rooster crows at the break of dawn
look out your window and honey I’ll be gone
your the reason I’m traveling on
dont think twice it’s alright

the light I never knowed


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)

'I once loved a woman, a child I am told'













.



.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)

Frankie Miller He will have to go ...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoyable wake and bake tune



These guys would be the Beatles in their time....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Africanna (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

just somebody on a bus 
trying to make his way home


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi gang. This is Casey Waste'em, and I've got a request from our fearless leader, Pute. Pute says, "Casey, I'm tired of all this hippie crap and weird stuff these guys are always playing. Can ya help a feller out and play some good ole ass kickin' country?"
Ask and thy shall receive, my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2022)

^^^^…that is some good stuff Amigo


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2022)

check out these kids, the girl on bass is bad a$$


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

Patwi said:


>



I have loved this for years


----------



## giggy (Oct 9, 2022)

never really cared for bob as a singer, but he's one hell of a writer.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)

bob's nashville skyline had his best vocals imo.. maybe ima bit biased due to 8 tracks in convertibles .. his writing is unmatched anywhere



.





.
.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 9, 2022)

Patwi said:


> bob's nashville skyline had his best vocals imo.. maybe ima bit biased due to 8 tracks in convertibles .. his writing is unmatched anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have loved that song since  the  time first I heard it .
I made 100s of cassette tapes all mixes  in my youth and 90% of them had that as their first song


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

Patwi said:


> bob's nashville skyline had his best vocals imo.. maybe ima bit biased due to 8 tracks in convertibles .. his writing is unmatched anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if I am not mistaken , this was Bobs first album , Nashville Shyline and John Wesley Harding after his motorcycle accident and some stories out there that he had some injuries that affected his voice









						Bob Dylan's Motorcycle Crash Is Still Shrouded in Mystery
					

Bob Dylan had a mysterious motorcycle accident back in 1966, when he crashed his Triumph motorcycle on some twisty roads near Woodstock, New York. The event occurred just a month after he released his album Blonde on Blonde, but that would be the last album before his rock 'n' roll music changed...




					fanbuzz.com
				





his voice is like never before on that album


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2022)

.






.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 17, 2022)

No sugar for you and you are gonna like it!

maybe next time ya bastiages!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

my dream , a great big boat sailing down the coast of Mexico


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2022)

well here it comes

here comes the night


----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2022)

van the man


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)

nobody like old Jesco White


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)

halloween's a coming


----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Oct 24, 2022)

Cruising the sites and listening to "how to catch a smuggler in the background on TV... hehehe


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 24, 2022)

lyle and al make it happen 



.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and this is a request from a guy that calls himself "Hippie". Hippie says, "Casey, can you dedicate a song to my long lost brother, Redskin? Tell him I love him and that I'll be seeing him soon.

Got it, Hippie. Redskin, this one's for you:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## spunom (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 19, 2022)

@WeedHopper


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 19, 2022)

still listening to this. Can’t stop for some reason


----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> @WeedHopper



Thanks brother. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2022)

Me likey.


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Me likey.


me2 likey


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## roadking (Nov 20, 2022)

that was sweet^


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 21, 2022)

roadking said:


> that was sweet^




good to see ya Neighbor


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hope they've got this one jamming at the B&B tomorrow!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Today is Charles Shultz b day


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2022)

This is Casey Waste'em, and I just got a request from my old pal Hippie. Hippie says, "Just got back from my vacation. It's gonna take more than losing half a lung to kill me, but not much more! Casey, let my friends, Brothers & Sisters know that I'm.....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> This is Casey Waste'em, and I just got a request from my old pal Hippie. Hippie says, "Just got back from my vacation. It's gonna take more than losing half a lung to kill me, but not much more! Casey, let my friends, Brothers & Sisters know that I'm.....



Good to see you Back


----------



## spunom (Nov 26, 2022)

Oops


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone else feel stuck in a repeat cycle with Deja Vu moments constantly??¿¿??


----------



## Kindbud (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Anyone else feel stuck in a repeat cycle with Deja Vu moments constantly??¿¿??




sometimes one needs a reset


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sometimes one needs a reset
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pure genius ......


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

I miss the Mills Brothers ....


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

giggy said:


>



not the best looking guy ...!
and to think my folks thought the Beatles were weird !


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I miss the Mills Brothers ....


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

i grew up listening to country music, love my rock but love older country.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

i mowed this man's yard for 5.00 when i was a kid.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

giggy said:


> i mowed this man's yard for 5.00 when i was a kid.



wow he had some hair....


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

look close at the members of the band, then think grand ol opry.


----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Nov 27, 2022)

last one for today.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Loolagigi2 (Nov 29, 2022)

My ol lady snore, lol.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

I know how he feels.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 1, 2022)

Its December....


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)

gotta haver a double shot.


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)

ok another double shot.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 3, 2022)

giggy said:


> ok another double shot.



Sorry I dont really drink would another bowl suffice?


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)

don't want yall to think i have gone soft.


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 4, 2022)

Patwi said:


>



Dammm!


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Dammm!



Joe Cocker once mentioned that James was a big influence ..


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 5, 2022)

Patwi said:


> Joe Cocker once mentioned that James was a big influence ..


I loved Joe Cocker 
Saw him at Jones Beach


----------



## giggy (Dec 5, 2022)

I didn't care for either one.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2022)

it would be a horrible world if we were all the same


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

nobody said it was fair


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm not a Bob Dylan fan but he is one hell of a song writer


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 7, 2022)

something i haven't heard in years, a girl i dated had this and wore it out. full album.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2022)

just in case that one doesn't work


----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 18, 2022)

This was past due


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

Its a Beautiful War


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Jan 1, 2023)

All Im doing today is dive deep into music armed with marijuana ,filtered water ,good coffee, and a small grocery store amount of snacks ...( lets not forget the rest of said pumpkin pie)


----------



## spunom (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Witchking (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## RosterMan (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## joeb631a (Saturday at 8:33 AM)

First time this year. " False hearted judges dying in the webs they spin"


----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:04 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:10 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:15 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:24 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 8:39 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 9:25 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 9:32 AM)




----------



## giggy (Sunday at 9:48 AM)

there will never be a band like this again.


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:54 AM)

"You survive ! I will find you.."


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 9:11 AM)

we used to hang out with one of the roadies for this band , we turned him on to some hash cut with opium and he became our friend…dude picked us up when we were hitchhiking 1960’s Southern California


----------



## bigsur51 (Monday at 10:04 AM)




----------



## joeb631a (Yesterday at 10:12 AM)

bigsur51 said:


>



Funny I am on a cruise and we go to Mexico. We needed to get away from our Ladies so we rent scooters.
We buzz all over and we go to a known Mexican ***** house. We pull up all tough biker style with our little scooters.The curtains get pulled and women are looking at us.I start singing " In a little cafe ,just the other side of the border" We looked at the girls in the windows looking at us and we looked at each other and we did right thing . We got the eff out and agreed "At least we can say we went to a ***** house .." Went back to the boat and ate a small village 's worth of food


----------



## bigsur51 (Yesterday at 10:42 AM)

joeb631a said:


> Funny I am on a cruise and we go to Mexico. We needed to get away from our Ladies so we rent scooters.
> We buzz all over and we go to a known Mexican ***** house. We pull up all tough biker style with our little scooters.The curtains get pulled and women are looking at us.I start singing " In a little cafe ,just the other side of the border" We looked at the girls in the windows looking at us and we looked at each other and we did right thing . We got the eff out and agreed "At least we can say we went to a ***** house .." Went back to the boat and ate a small village 's worth of food





that happened to me once down in West Texas near El Paso , i fell in love with a Mexican maid

Felina , never forgot her name

she was a dancer in a little cantina on the edge of town


----------

